# [Sammelthread] Gothic 3



## Wannseesprinter (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

*Zu offiziellen Seite des Community Patches geht es hier lang: http://www.g3cpt.de/
* 
dieser Thread soll sich komplett um das Spiel Gothic 3 drehen. Bilder, Tipps, Bugmeldungen usw. sind erwünscht. Gerne auch Eastereggs oder ähnliches.

Mein aktueller Stand ist Level 22. Gotha wurde vom Dämon befreit, mache ich mich momentan in Silden beliebt. 

Leider muss ich irgendetwas in Montera noch erledigen. Ein Blick in den Questlog sollte Aufschluss bieten.

Hier mal eine Spezies, die mir vor die Füße nähe Silden kam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Ermorden dieses Ungetüms gab es weder eine ungewöhnliche Dampfwolke oder irgendwelche Geräusche von sich.


----------



## |L1n3 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Der Waran hat ein Werkzeug verschluckt das dem Schiffsbauer (zwischen den Fischern) in Silden gehört. Irgendwo ist auch noch ein Lurker mit dem anderen Werkzeug. (auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Sees; von dem Waran aus gesehen). Achja und deine Ausdauer ist grau, tank mal nen Heilmittel nach 

oder hab ich den Sinn des Threads jetzt falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Ups, wieso hat sich der Waran dann nur Fleisch abnehmen lassen?

Meine Ausdauer sollte sich (sehr träge) selbst auffüllen  Danke für den Tipp mit dem Lurker. Werde ich gleich mal umsetzen.

Momentan habe ich es geschafft, alle hochnäsigen Orks in Silden in der Arena zu besiegen. Einer folgt mir daraufhin. Jetzt habe ich einen Rebellen namens Randall vor einer Mine getroffen. Randall möchte unbedingt nach Okara, vorher aber noch die Mine plündern. Ich stimme natürlich zu, mit ihm die Mine zu räumen, schicke den mir folgenden Ork wieder zurück nach Silden, da er sich im Kampf sonst mit Randall bekriegt, und laufe mit Randall in die Mine rein.

Gott, was mir da entgegengekommen ist...Hölle!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind nicht mal eben vier Minecrawler, nein, es befinden sich locker noch acht weitere in der Mine. Bisher hat mich diese Aktion fünf mal das Leben gekostet. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja gleich, wenn ich es nochmal probiere. Hoffentlich lohnt sich das auch, dass irgendwo eine Kiste mit einem geheimen Teleportstein ist.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Hier nun ein kleines Video, wie ich mit Randall die Mine säubere:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V18VM3BKEqI

Hier werden eine Hand voll Bisons geschlachtet. Das bringt immens Erfahrungspunkte 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VjjFwV9Iag

Hier lege ich mich mit einem Nashorn und einer Horde Lurkern an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sePhmBctj94

Wer diese und ein paar mehr Videos in besserer Auflösung sehen möchte, der besuche bitte:

Kampf gegen die Lurker und das Nashorn

Bisonschlacht

Panorama in Silden bei Nacht

Die Mine wird mit Randall gesäubert


----------



## kmf (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hier werden eine Hand voll Bisons geschlachtet. Das bringt immens Erfahrungspunkte
> ...


 
Mörder - Schlächter! 

Es gibt dort doch genug Gesocks, das du flachlegen kannst.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

kmf,

Aber kein Geschöpf in diesem Spiel bringt so viel Fleisch, Hörner und Erfahrungspunkte außerhalb der Gegnerliste, wie ein Bison  Du willst gar nicht wissen, was ich mit den herum hoppelnden Hasen gemacht habe...

Weitere Bilder oder Videos folgen, sobald ich wieder in die Welt von Gothic 3 schlüpfe. So etwas spielt man ja nicht nebenbei, sondern genießt es in vollen Zügen.


----------



## Altteileverwender (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Meine Ausdauer sollte sich (sehr träge) selbst auffüllen



Des ist nicht normal 
Du musst den Trank Krankheit heilen schlucken dann ist die Anzeige wieder normal.

Des kommt von den Rippern, diese Mistviecher.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*



Altteileverwender schrieb:


> Des ist nicht normal
> Du musst den Trank Krankheit heilen schlucken dann ist die Anzeige wieder normal.
> 
> Des kommt von den Rippern, diese Mistviecher.



Die Ausdauer nimmt beim Kampf sowie beim Sprinten immer mehr ab. Sobald du weder sprintest, noch kämpfst, lädt sich der Balken langsam wieder auf. Das ist völlig normal. Das er sich sehr träge auflädt, hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, dass ich die Fähigkeit "Sprinten wie ein Wolf" und somit mehr Reserven in der Hinterhand habe 

Hier nun zwei kleine Videos noch für die schöne Aussicht bei Gothic 3. Die Qualität bei Youtube ist mies. Unten hänge ich noch die Links für Stage6 an.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X00-3gidfuc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv_KZTb5oWg

Stage 6 Links (bessere Qualität):

Panorama am Ende Sildens

Kräuter pflücken


----------



## Masher (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Ich hab es immer nur bis fast zum Ende durchgespielt aber nie ganz, ich warte noch auf den nächsten Patch der Stabilitätsprobleme abschaffen soll dann schlag ich wieder auf Bisons, etc. rein^^


----------



## Altteileverwender (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Die Ausdauer nimmt beim Kampf sowie beim Sprinten immer mehr ab. Sobald du weder sprintest, noch kämpfst, lädt sich der Balken langsam wieder auf. Das ist völlig normal. Das er sich sehr träge auflädt, hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, dass ich die Fähigkeit "Sprinten wie ein Wolf" und somit mehr Reserven in der Hinterhand habe



Ja eben er lädt sich nur "ganz-langsam" auf und das ist nicht normal.
Kannst ja mal ausprobieren den Trank zu schlucken, weil die Ausdauer anzeige normalerweise gelb sein muss und die Ausdauert steigt auch recht schnell.

Bei "Sprinten wie ein Wolf" *sinkt *die Anzeige langsamer weil das wär ja Schwachsinn wenn sie sich langsamer aufladen würde, oder habe ich da was an deinen post falsch verstanden ?

Da bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, oder Probier einfach mal zu schlafen dann sollte das auch weg sein.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*



Altteileverwender schrieb:


> Ja eben er lädt sich nur "ganz-langsam" auf und das ist nicht normal.
> Kannst ja mal ausprobieren den Trank zu schlucken, weil die Ausdauer anzeige normalerweise gelb sein muss und die Ausdauert steigt auch recht schnell.



Du hattest Recht! Das Problem war mir irgendwie nicht klar. Hab den Trank geschluckt, der Knecht wurde wie bei Highlander von Pyroeffekten umgeben, schwupps, Ausdauerbalken gelb. Danke 

Das Problem hier nun in Aktion (Stage 6):

Gothic 3 - Der Held wird von einer Krankheit geheilt und die Ausdauer normalisiert sich


----------



## kmf (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Wieso hast du den Ali noch nicht umgehauen? 

Und außerdem, was suchst du mit Gorn in der Höhle. Dort ist nix, was man nicht allein erledigen könnte.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*



kmf schrieb:


> Wieso hast du den Ali noch nicht umgehauen?
> 
> Und außerdem, was suchst du mit Gorn in der Höhle. Dort ist nix, was man nicht allein erledigen könnte.



Ali habe ich schon zwangsläufig vor dem Video niedergeschlagen, da ich unachtsam eine Truhe in seiner Gegenwart öffnete. Danach nahm ich dem Kerl diesen Klumpen ab.

Gorn habe ich seit Gotha wie ein treues Mitbringsel an meiner Seite. Kann mich nicht beklagen 

Wie oft habe ich mich in Widersprüche verhaspelt, sodass die Jäger in Faring mich nicht aufnehmen wollten. Zum Glück gibt es ja die Schnellspeicherfunktion 

Nun noch zwei Videos. Angemerkt sei, dass "Böses vernichten" bei Trollen null Wirkung zeigt:

_ Trolljagd vor den Hügeln von Faring__

Tanzende Orks in Faring_


----------



## freakgothictrance (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

seit wann sind denn trolle böse???xD...hälst du das aus mit einem Kumpel an der Seite?Ich hab die ganze Zeit ohne Kumpel gespielt...hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht...

das mit den Jägern is aber mal echt lustig gewesen...bis ich das dann mal richtig gemacht hat is schon einige Zeit vergangen...aber hab das gestern endlcih durchgespielt...das Enden fand ich schon enttäuschend im Verlgleich zu Teil 1 oder 2...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*



freakgothictrance schrieb:


> seit wann sind denn trolle böse???xD...hälst du das aus mit einem Kumpel an der Seite?Ich hab die ganze Zeit ohne Kumpel gespielt...hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht...
> 
> das mit den Jägern is aber mal echt lustig gewesen...bis ich das dann mal richtig gemacht hat is schon einige Zeit vergangen...aber hab das gestern endlcih durchgespielt...das Enden fand ich schon enttäuschend im Verlgleich zu Teil 1 oder 2...



Weiß der Geier, was die Jungs als richtig "böse" einstufen. Untote, Dämonen, Minecrawler...?

Ja, Gorn schrie mir jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Gegner niedergestreckt habe, ein "Das gibt's doch gar nicht" ins Ohr. Macht richtig Atmosphäre  Ich bin den Kerl aber dann ziemlich schnell los geworden, da er Probleme hatte einen Hang hinauf zu laufen. Er blieb hingen und für immer verloren.

Ich denke, dass Ende - welche ich übrigens noch nicht kenne - ist so enttäuschend geworden, da die Entwickler von Gothic 3 unter ständigem Druck standen. Ich möchte das Ende übrigens nicht wissen. Ich denke, dass Xardas einfach schon verschwunden ist und wir die halbe Weltreise für Nüsse machen.


----------



## freakgothictrance (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

story bei g3 is eh im Hntergrund geblieben nich so wie bei g2 und g1...aber die atmospähre is immer noch die selbe...^^

das ende sag ich dir eh nich...dafür hab ich nich 90 std gezockt dass ich das einfahc so verrate...^^lass dich überraschen...ich fänds schwierig nach so eine ende ein g4 zu entwickeln...PB hatte sich bestimmt schon ne 2 storyline gedacht...ob Spellbound das schafft?


----------



## PCTom (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Weiß der Geier, was die Jungs als richtig "böse" einstufen. Untote, Dämonen, Minecrawler...?
> 
> Ja, Gorn schrie mir jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Gegner niedergestreckt habe, ein "Das gibt's doch gar nicht" ins Ohr. Macht richtig Atmosphäre  Ich bin den Kerl aber dann ziemlich schnell los geworden, da er Probleme hatte einen Hang hinauf zu laufen. Er blieb hingen und für immer verloren.
> 
> Ich denke, dass Ende - welche ich übrigens noch nicht kenne - ist so enttäuschend geworden, da die Entwickler von Gothic 3 unter ständigem Druck standen. Ich möchte das Ende übrigens nicht wissen. Ich denke, dass Xardas einfach schon verschwunden ist und wir die halbe Weltreise für Nüsse machen.


habs schon 2mal durch grins 

ach übrigens locke Gegner einzeln aus Hölen ist einfacher

ach und ich lasse auch kein Vie am leben das höchste was ich war war Stufe 57


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Das mit den Höhlen ist so eine Sache... Die Minecrawler bringen gerne den schnellen Tod

Passt gerade sehr gut


----------



## Altteileverwender (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Ich metzel gerade Untote 

Kennt ihr den Fehler (Blutrausch ??!!) wenn man viele Monster von einer Sorte killt dann macht der immer mehr Schaden bis man nur noch ein Schlag braucht, is des normal oder wieder mal n bug ??

So killt man innerhalb kürzester Zeit die ganzen Untoten ....
War bei mir auch mal in der Mine in Nordmar bei den ganzen Orks ein Schlag und kein Gras wächst mehr


----------



## Maggats (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

spielt ihr eigentlich mit dem community patch oder nur mit dem offiziellen patch?

wollte eigentlich erstmal two worlds zuende zocken und dann erst wieder gothic 3 aber dieser thread hat mir lust auf gothic gemacht, ich werds mit community patch zocken, ma sehen wie weit die bugs ausgebügelt sind, gespannt bin ich auch ob dieses verfluchte nachladeruckeln mit meinem jetzigen sys weg is


----------



## SmokyCase (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Ich zocke mit dem aktuellen Community Patch.
Die Nachladeruckler habe ich immernoch, trotz meines recht aktuellen Systems


----------



## Altteileverwender (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Ja ich spiel auch mit Community Patch.

Nachladeruckler bekomme ich auch nicht weg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*



Altteileverwender schrieb:


> Ich metzel gerade Untote
> 
> Kennt ihr den Fehler (Blutrausch ??!!) wenn man viele Monster von einer Sorte killt dann macht der immer mehr Schaden bis man nur noch ein Schlag braucht, is des normal oder wieder mal n bug ??



Jo,

die Erfahrung habe ich auch gesammelt, als ich unbeteiligte zur Strecke brachte. Ein Schlag bewirkt manchmal die Wirkung von zwei Schlägen. Vielleicht hängt das ja mit dem aktuellen Erfahrungsstand, der Kampfkunst und der Stärke zusammen.

Der Community Patch ist eine Bereicherung für Jedermann.

Die Nachladeruckler sind selbst die diesem Patch nicht komplett behoben. Mein Gothic 3 habe ich etwas spielbarer -außer dem Benutzen von Teleportrunen- hinbekommen, indem ich den anhängten Tuner benutzt habe. 
* Vor der Benutzung des Tuners empfehle ich die Installation des aktuellen Patches.*


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Ui, auch schon ein oller Thread 

Nun, ich habe mir endlich den frischen Community Patch 1.07 heruntergeladen und installiert. Wow, es hat sich insgesamt im Laufe der knapp zwölf Monaten Entwicklungszeit eine Menge getan.

Das Spiel läuft in der höchsten Detailstufe und Auflösung insgesamt viel runder, ich kann nun mit eingeschaltetem V-Sync relativ flüssig spielen, bis auf die kleineren Ruckler bei einer Vielzahl von Charakteren, und die fast runderneuerte Optik macht Bock auf mehr.

Ganz großes Manko, was mir gestern fast das Herz bluten ließ:

Ihr könnt nach dem Update auf den oben besagten Patch keinen alten Spielstand mehr laden. Sie sind im Ladebildschirm von Gothic 3 weder auszuwählen, noch lässt es sich mit drücken und pressen irgendwie implementieren. Schade eigentlich, wenn ich bedenke, dass gut 23 Stunden Spielzeit bisher drin steckten und ich jetzt wieder bei null anfange. Es empfiehlt sich auch nicht, einen Gothic 3 Tweaker/Tuner oder ähnliches zu benutzen. Die .cfg wurde ebenfalls poliert.

Ein Gutes hat's ja: Die um Weiten verbesserte KI und die Ausbalancierung der Waffen und des Stärkenverhältnisses usw. lädt zu mehr ein. Bei der neueren KI habt ihr mehr zu knabbern, was dem Spielspaß auch zugute kommt. Im Menü könnt ihr zwischen dem alternativen Balancing wählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheinbar wurde auch das Modell für die Fackel geändert. War es zuvor nicht ein einfacher Knüppel der brannte?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr anspruchsvoll geraten sind auch die Darstellung des Wassers. Die stufigen Schatten bei ATI-Grafikarten treten bei den Rändern am Wasser scheinbar nicht mehr auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss noch zwei ansehnliche Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultramann (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

da der patch cp 1.7 nun erschienen ist, macht die pcgameshardware nochmal nen systemcheck? also wo kann man am meisten leistung rausholen und sowas. seid dem release des spiels hat sich ja nun einiges getan und der letzte systemcheck von dem addon götterverstopfung hat ja nu auch nich sooo viel mit dem hauptgame zu tun, da in dem addon ja wieder alle alten fehler und noch mehr enthalten waren. wäre dem pcgameshardware-team sehr verbunden


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Wie ist das neue Kampfsystem?


----------



## ultramann (22. März 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

hab noch nich lange getestet, macht sich aber nach meiner kurzen anspielzeit nach positiv bemerkbar^^


----------



## Bearhugger (24. März 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

@Wannseesprinter: Bekommst Du mit ner ATI-Karte Anti Aliasing aktiviert?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. März 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Tipps, Tricks, Anregungen usw.*

Die aufgefrischte KI der Gegner lädt zum Knabbern ein. Ich hatte anfänglich beim Eröffnungskampf schon ernsthafte Probleme, mir nicht aus dem Hinterhalt das nächste Schwert oder den nächsten Schlächter in den Nacken rammen zu lassen.

Die neue KI ist in drei simplen Stufen eingeteilt. Habt ihr beim Schwierigkeitsgrad "Leicht" eingestellt, so greift euch maximal ein Gegner an, bei "Mittel" sind es schon zwei gleichzeitig, bei "Schwer" drei oder mehr. Die Gegner zucken nicht mehr so dumm zurück, gehen richtig in den offensiven Kampf hinein und haben mittlerweile gelernt, Schläge teilweise gekonnt abzuwehren, was mir beim "alten" G3 bisher kaum passiert ist. Außerdem beherrscht die neue KI eine Art "Raserei". Sobald der Gegner mit einem gezielten Schlag getroffen wurde, gerät der daraus resultierende Schmerz in den Hintergrund, wodurch manch Gegner in eine Art Raserei verfällt und euch unverhofft mit mehreren schnellen Kombinationen in den Jordan schicken möchte.

Eine kleine Neuigkeit im Spiel ist auch, sobald ihr ein Tier ausgenommen oder einen Gegner ausgeplündert habt, so könnt ihr diesen für die Zukunft nicht mehr auswählen. Es wird auch kein Name mehr angezeigt, sodass eine unnötige Auswahl nicht mehr möglich ist. Das ist hilfreich, wenn ihr ein kleines Gemetzel angerichtet habt und jedes Tier/jeden Gegner gezielt ausnehmen wollt 

Zu den optischen Verbesserungen im Spiel, unter anderem auch Anti Aliasing:

Das Spiel hat, wie ich im Handbuch des neuen Patches lesen durfte, ein softwareseitiges Anti Aliasing und diverse neue Shader etc. auf Lager. Das Software-AA schont den Rechenknecht und sieht auch wirklich gut aus. Da dies so gut funktioniert, habe ich mich nicht weiter mit der Aktivierung von AA im Treiber etc. befasst. Die Leistung des Rechners ist auch bedeutsam bei der Darstellung von mehreren Personen/Gestalten im Sichtfeld besser, als es vor dem Patch der Fall war.

Selbst die Darstellung der maximalen Sichtweite läuft viel flüssiger - zumindest macht es den Eindruck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic Zocker HD (24. April 2009)

*Gothic 3*

Ich spiele Gothic 3 mit meiner 8200 onboardgrafik in hohen Deteils
Ihr soltet mal in der ini-Datei ge3 alle zeilen mit threads= enable oder so ähnlich suchen und drüber alle zeilen mit  threads die zahlen dahinter verdoppeln. Leg euch aber vorher einen Sicherheitskopie an.Außerdem 
solltet *ihr nur die  zeile verändern wenn ihr das Spiel schonmal gestartet habt und genugen Arbeitsspeicher habt.*​


----------



## Gothic Zocker HD (24. April 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3*

ja es geht


----------



## boss3D (24. April 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3*

^^ Also das sieht ja wirklich übelst nach *Spam *aus!

Falsches Unterforum, kein aussagekräftiger Threadtitel, kein wirklicher Sinn bzw. eine vernünftige Erklärung im Posting, Doppelpostings ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3*

Immerhin hat er erklärt wie es auch auf einer mega lahmen IGP läuft


----------



## el barto (28. April 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3*

wenn es denn klappt... schon wer getestet? Meine Karte ist (leider) besser als die lahme IGP 

mfg el barto


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3*

Ja,aber sicher nur ganz knapp


----------



## Gott des Stahls (28. April 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3*

Das ist ja mal Interessant...ich versuche gerade mit ner HD3100 zu spielen...aber der versuch scheitert wohl daran dass ich kein Gothik 3 Spiele
Zum Glück kann ich demnächst ne GTX260 kaufen


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3*

Wieso,willst du denn dir ne GTX 260 kaufen. Erst warst du totaler ATi fan ,jetzt hast du ne 9800 GTX+ die ein wenig langsamer ist als eine GTX 260 und du willst dir ne GTX 260 kaufen.
Für 30 € Aufpreis würde ich es machen ,sonst nicht.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Gothic 3*

moin,moin,

is hier rumpelkammer thread?

1. glaube ich kaum das sich jemand gothic 3 bzw gothic 3 auf igp reinziehen möchte(es sei den zum benchen^^ weil es ja so reproduzierbar unterschiedlich läuft^^)
2. @ atifan22: was hat den jetzt hier privat/fangeblubber zu suchen? ...ok mach ich mit.

ich kann euch sagen das gothic 3 meine grafikkarte so kalt lässt das die lüftersteuerung noch nicht mal hochdreht, schön nicht?
hatte vorher ne 4850 die war irgendwie überfordert und das trotz massig oc(800/1100mhz)
meine jetzige geforce macht das richtig gut , ja sogar mein full hd monitor flimmert nicht mehr, weil die geforce 60hz auch bei der hohen auflösungen ermöglicht(ati nur 29hz und verschobenes bild).

leider bleibt gothic 3 in entfernungen immer noch potthäßlich, da für nen lod tweak mein prozzi nen bissl lahm ist...gut... er ist shice langsam(7750@3200ghz)


@jackass: ne gtx lohnt echt net es sei den du spielst full hd oder so wo das mehr an speicher mal zuschlägt. lieber ne gtx275/285 oder ne hd4890 wenn du nen günstigen stromanbieter hast^^.

aber zurück zum atifan22: was richtig gut an meiner hd4850er ist/war: der stromverbrauch und die wärme entwicklung, meine jetzige karte(gts 250/9800gtx+ 1024mb) ist zwar stock so schnell wie meine alte mit oc, aber die hitze entwicklung ist der hammer und 150watt tdp ist auch nur lol.
und das ccc war cool(weshalb ich ne schnellere amd/ati karte auch bevorzugt hätte, ist einfach idioten sicher beim oc^^)...nagut nur weil der nibitor mit meiner karte noch nix anfangen kann, dann siehts anders aus

so genug blödsinn gesabbelt, hab jetzt ja thread niveau erreicht^^

hf

mfg

ps.: wenn man die hohen details runter tweakt, kann man dann noch sagen man spielt auf hohen details???^^ ich denke nicht...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. April 2009)

Falsches Unterforum, ab in den Sammelthread und fertig.


----------



## ich558 (1. Mai 2009)

habt ihr eigentlich schon alle 3 Enden von g3 erreicht? 
also das ende mit xadras und dem tor ist schon überraschend


----------



## Tomatensaft (2. Mai 2009)

hallo, habe vor kurzem mein gothic 3 wieder rausgekramt und installiert, während der installation gab es keine probleme, aber wenn ich das spiel nun starten will, bekomm ich immer die meldung, ich solle doch gefälligst die cd einlegen, obwohl sie schon im laufwerk liegt und der autostart ohne probleme funktioniert hat.
auch im kompatibilitätsmodus für xp (ich habe vista home premium 64 bit sp1) funzt es einfach net, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

mfg Tomatensaft


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Mai 2009)

Installier den Community Patch 1.72. Seit CP 1.6 ist der Kopierschutz entfernt worden!


----------



## Tomatensaft (2. Mai 2009)

ok, danke, werd ich mal probiern

EDIT: danke funzt einwandfrei


----------



## PBJ (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte komischer Weise *nach* dem CP1.71 massive Probleme, das Spiel unter Vista64 zu starten.. 

Als Admin ausführen hat geholfen!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Juni 2009)

Jaaa... Da ich die Möglichkeit hatte den Patch problemlos zu installieren, kam ich auch in den Genuss, das Spiel nochmal von vorne zu beginnen.

Sehr amüsant das Eckchen vor Montera, wo die Banditen draußen auf ihren Wachposten und in einer Höhle wachen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StA5yOX1QeM

Einer der schönsten Orte im Spiel: Silden. Ganz angenehm auch die Aussicht, die sich euch bietet. Dort verweilt man schon mal gerne etwas:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPhJxj5cdzk

Wie ihr wisst, ist die Musik des Spiels wunderbar und überaus stimmig bei den einzelnen Orten, wo ihr euch gerade befindet. Selbst beim Kampf stellt sich die Musik gekonnt um. Nur hier hätte man doch lieber die Musik so auslegen sollen, dass sie nicht ständig wechselt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZHLRGyi5z4

Alle drei Videos liegen bei YouTube in HD vor, wem die Qualität der eingebundenen Videos hier mieft


----------



## hoschi8219 (28. Juni 2009)

ih *Gothic 3 *


----------



## Olaf Oktober (30. Juni 2009)

Hey Gothic 3 - Fans,

eigentlich hatte ich den Kauf dieses Spiels nach den damaligen Tests etc. und den vielen festgestellten Fehlern bereits ausgeschlossen. Wie ich aber jetzt lesen kann, bewirkt der CP1.72 doch so einiges und macht aus Gothic3 offenbar eine wirklich runde Sache.

Nun meine Frage an die, die das Spiel mit diesem Patch installiert haben - könnt ihr eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen und wie würdet ihr das Spiel jetzt (mit Patch) bewerten? Weil wenn ich mir die aktuellen Bilder bzw. Videos so ansehe, würde ich es doch ganz gerne in meine Sammlung aufnehmen - allerdings will ich auch, daß es möglichst bugfrei und spielbar ist. Was könnt ihr mir raten? Thx im voraus....


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Juni 2009)

Dank der vielen Community Patches und dem dicken 1.70er kann ich dir guten Gewissens die Empfehlung aussprechen. Mit dem AB (Alternativen Balance-Modus) macht es noch mehr Bock seine Erfahrungspunkte zu sammeln und sie am Ende auch zu nutzen.

Ich habe (zum Glück) erst Luft von Gothic 3 geschnuppert, als schon einige Patches von der Community erschienen sind. Damals lief das Spiel schon recht sauber. Fehler, dass einige Quests wegen fehlender Personen oder Gegenständen nicht abgeschlossen werden konnten, sollten der Vergangenheit angehören.

Anbei mein aktueller Spielstand; so schaut's aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaa, ich musste wieder ganz von vorne beginnen. Da ich aber schon fast ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr gespielt hatte, tat es nicht ganz so weh.

Ihr solltet übrigens vorerst Wenzels Schwert nicht abgeben, solange ihr kein besseres oder gleichwertigeres in Petto habt. Das Schwert ist unheimlich Wirksam gegen untotes Viehzeug


----------



## Wendigo (19. August 2009)

Habe mir die Demo gezogen und irgendwie bringts die Demo bzw. die Grafik bei mir nicht.
Manche Figuren leuchten während em Gespräche wie ne Warnblinkanlage.
Und wo kann ich die Grafik allgemein einstellen? 
Kann ich unter Video die Auflösung des eigentlichen Spiels einstellen oder ist das was anderes?


----------



## Auron (20. August 2009)

Leute, gute Nachrichten.
Das Community Patch Team hat sich entschlossen noch einen Patch 1.73 rauszubringen. (siehe www.worldofgothic.de)
Obwohl sie sagten, dass 1.71 definitiv der letzte Patch sei.

Verbessert werden:
HDR Rendering, Bloom effekt, Lichtdurchlässigkeit der Blätter, Hitzeflimmern

Hinzu kommen noch neue Questinformationen und einige Bugs wurden behoben u.A. im Sound Caching.

Alles nachzulesen auf www.worldofgothic.de

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## TobiMontana (21. August 2009)

na toll ich hab jetzt ohne community patch mit den aktuellen ofiziellen patches gestartet. Bin allerdings schon Level 24 und will nicht von vorne beginnen...

Bringt mir der Community Patch soviel mehr? 

Bis auf Nachladeruckler hatte ich bis jetzt keine probleme...


----------



## Auron (21. August 2009)

Hi!
Lohnen würd es sich auf jeden Fall. Der Community Patch behebt extrem viele bugs und sorgn zusätzlich noch für Spiel, Grafik und Performance Verbesserungen.

Allerdings in dein Spielstand dann futsch also wenn dir das zuvie ist versuchs ohne.

Gibt aber einige Dinge die dich dann aufregen können in Sachen Balancing und Quest blocker.
Die Feuerkelche kannste z.B. nicht alle abgeben.

Entscheide du, ich würds machen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. August 2009)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> Bringt mir der Community Patch soviel mehr?



Ich habe mich anfänglich auch gefragt, ob es das wert ist. Ich kann dir aber sagen: Ja, ist es. Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass die Leistung des Rechners und die Optik des Spiels enorm verbessert wurde, sollten den Neubeginn des Spiels nicht so schmerzhaft erscheinen lassen.



Auron schrieb:


> Hi!
> Lohnen würd es sich auf jeden Fall. Der Community Patch behebt extrem viele bugs und sorgn zusätzlich noch für Spiel, Grafik und Performance Verbesserungen.



Wobei selbst bei den neueren Patches immer wieder kleinere Fehler ausgemerzt werden. Im Großen und Ganzen kann aber gesagt werden, dass der Community Patch das wieder spiegelt, was die Entwickler "versäumt" haben. 

Zudem bin ich überrascht, wie viel Potential die Grafikengine noch hat, wenn man an die zusätzlich beigefügten oder modifizierten Grafikeffekte denkt. Endlich sind auch die hässlichen, kantigen Schatten bei Besitzern von ATI-Grafikkarten Schnee von gestern.

Was mich allerdings immer noch stört: Die Sprachausgabe ist teils sehr fehlerhaft bei der Ausgabe über ein 7.1-System. Mal kommt der Ton von der Seite, obwohl der Sprecher genau vor einen steht, mal sind die Nebengeräusche so dominant, dass das Gesprochene gar nicht verstanden werden kann. Hauptsache die Musik dringt stets gut durch; ich liebe sie


----------



## Olaf Oktober (5. September 2009)

Ich habe mir heute nun doch Gothic 3 zugelegt. Nach Download und Installation aller m.M. nach nötigen Patches (CP1.6 + CP1.72, Questpaket 3 und Textur-Mod) läuft Gothic 3 soweit auch ganz gut, aber:

- ich habe hin und wieder kleinere Ruckler im Spiel (Darstellung ist alles auf sehr hoch, selbst eine Stufe niedriger bringt keine Verbesserung)
- beim Spielen kommen regelmäßig eigenartige "Blitze" oder auch Reflektionen (vor allem auf den Rüstungen der Figuren), d.h. es flakert ständig irgendwie...k.A. was das sein könnte, weil ansonsten sieht die Umgebung eigentlich gut aus

Hat irgendwer eine Idee oder 'nen Tipp....? Achso - ich sehe bei keiner Figur Schatten, obwohl mit Schatten eingestellt.....


----------



## Auron (6. September 2009)

Die von dir geschilderten Probleme hängen nicht miteinander zusammen.
Gothic 3 hat selbst in der 1.72 Version ein kleines Problem mit der Speicherverwaltung, was sich durch Mikroruckler selbst bei High end Systemen bemerkbar macht.
Die sogenannte Garbage Collection räumt den Speicher, der bei 32 bit Anwendungen wie Gothic 3 auf 2 GB begrenzt ist auf.

Das Spiel beinhaltet keine Ladezeiten, weshalb die ganze Welt nach und nach in den Speicher gestreamt wird.
Dies verursacht wegen der langsamen Festplatte diese Ruckler.

Einige Menschen berichteten, dass die Ruckler bei den neuen und schnellen SSD Festplatten verschwinden.

Das andere problem mit dem Schatten scheint mit deinen Treibern zusammen zu hängen.
Kontrollier mal deine Grafikkarten Treiber und die Einstellungen.

Das mit den Blitzen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen... kannst du mal Screenshots machen`?


----------



## Olaf Oktober (6. September 2009)

@auron - erstmal thx fürs antworten - zu den schatten: lustiger weise hab ich gestern noch beim spielen gemerkt, daß wenn ich eine fackel benutze (z.b. in einer höhle) meine figur plötzlich auch einen schatten hat. aber bei tageslicht hat keine der figuren im spiel einen schatten.... oder ist das normal???? (treiber kann eigentlich nicht sein - graka läuft aktuell mit dem ati catalyst 9.7.....)

das mit dem flackern (bzw. den blitzen) kann man sich so vorstellen, als würde die figur an einem lagerfeuer stehen (was am anfang des spiels ja auch so ist) und die kleidung reflektiert das lodernde feuer.... aber leider ging dieses flackern im spiel nicht weg, auch ohne irgendeine feuerquelle in der nähe.... versuche demnächst mal screenshots zu machen....

noch was - in der nahen stadt (da wo man die 10 wolfsfelle sammeln soll...mir fällt der name gerade nicht ein) gibt es doch eine unterirdische höhle, in der außer gobblins und oggern zwei drachen hausen - ich konnte deren schätze und gold einsammeln, ohne das die mich angegriffen haben. 

woran liegt das??? ist der reaktionsradius der ki so gering, daß man denen schon auf den füssen rumtrampeln muß bis sie reagieren oder waren das einfach nur freundliche drachen  ???? oder liegts am schwierigkeitsgrad - spiele auf mittel.....?


----------



## Auron (6. September 2009)

Zu den Schatten kann ich dir im Moment leider auch nichts sagen.
Zu der anderen Geschichte kann ich auch erst was sagen, wenn ich die Screens sehe.
Die Figuren glänzen manchmal auch ein wenig.
Aber nochmal kurz zu den Schatten. Haben Objekte denn Schatten?
Das mit den Drachen muss ein Bug sein. Normalerweise sollten solche Dinge in 1.72 schon längst behoben sein.
Nutzt du nen Marvin Modus?
Das ,,Dorf" heißt übrigens Kap Dun.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (7. September 2009)

Jaaa.... Kap Dun heißt das Nest  . Zu den Schatten - ich habe hier in der PCGH was gefunden, daß wohl ausschließlich nur ATI-Grakas betrifft und vielleicht hat es damit etwas zu tun.... ATI & AA??? 
Und nein, bei mir hat gar nichts einen Schatten... die Figuren nicht und auch keine anderen Objekte, wie z.B. Gebäude .....wie gesagt, nur wenn ich eine Fackel i.d. Hand halte, sehe ich auch den (langen) Schatten der Figur.

Das Flackern der Figuren (+Kleidung) ist fast so permanent, daß wenn ich einen Screenshot machen würde, es fast normal aussähe (als wenn da eben ein paar Sonnenstrahlen drauffallen).
Welcher ist der Marvin-Modus???

Edit: na super - jetzt hab ich noch was gefunden.... da stehts schwarz auf weiß...."tritt nur bei ATI-Karten der 4xxx auf...."! Also muß ich wohl warten bis zum CP1.73...  Aber wenigstens lag es nicht an PC, Treiber oder whatever.... Ende September, naja, is ja bald....


----------



## Auron (7. September 2009)

Der Marvin-Modus ist der Entwickler Modus, in dem man auf die Konsole zugreifen kann.
Viele benutzen ihn um zu cheaten.
Manchmal kann es dabei zu Fehlern kommen.
Kannst du das Problem mit den Schatten nicht durch deaktivieren von AA im Catalyst Treiber beheben?


----------



## Wendigo (7. September 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute nun doch Gothic 3 zugelegt. Nach Download und Installation aller m.M. nach nötigen Patches (CP1.6 + CP1.72, Questpaket 3 und Textur-Mod) läuft Gothic 3 soweit auch ganz gut, aber:
> 
> - ich habe hin und wieder kleinere Ruckler im Spiel (Darstellung ist alles auf sehr hoch, selbst eine Stufe niedriger bringt keine Verbesserung)
> - beim Spielen kommen regelmäßig eigenartige "Blitze" oder auch Reflektionen (vor allem auf den Rüstungen der Figuren), d.h. es flakert ständig irgendwie...k.A. was das sein könnte, weil ansonsten sieht die Umgebung eigentlich gut aus
> ...



Das Gleiche hatte ich auch in der Demo. Daher habe ich mir das Spiel nicht zugelegt.
Habe ebenfalls eine ATI. Kann es denn daran liegen?


----------



## Auron (7. September 2009)

prinzipiell ja.
Nvidia und Ati nutzen völlig verschiedene Architekuren und ebenso völlig verschiedene Treiber.
Piranha Bytes hat soviel ich weiß mit Nvidia gearbeitet, daher hat man mit denen am wenigsten Probleme.

Trotzdem müsste man das Problem irgendwie in den Griff bekommen...


----------



## Olaf Oktober (7. September 2009)

@wendigo - hier, der Artikel in der PCGH.... da steht weiter unten, daß *"Texturen/Schatten/Licht-Flackern (tritt normalerweise nur bei ATI-Karten der 4xxx Serie auf)"* mit dem CP 1.73 behoben werden soll - also ist dieses Problem bereits bekannt gewesen und ich hoffe mal, daß es mit dem neuen Patch (hoffentlich) Ende des Monats repariert sein wird.... Ansonsten kann ich Dir trotzdem empfehlen, Dir das Spiel zu kaufen. Habs aktuell für 9,99€ bekommen - mit Glück aufm Krabbeltisch vielleicht sogar noch billiger. Dann nur noch den Patch CP1.72 und das Questpaket 3 drüberbügeln (verschiedene Texturmods je nach belieben noch danach installieren) und los gehts.... Ich habe gelesen, daß sich viele Gamer neben den vielen Bugs des original G3 über die leergeräumte Außenwelt und das 08/15 Kampfsystem beschwerten - nun, ich habe auch Gothic 2 durchgespielt und das Kampfsystem war in Gothic noch nie besonders innovativ - mehr so die Haudrauf-Methodik, aber es ist m.M. nach ausreichend. Die Landschaft finde ich persönlich (mit Patch) eigentlich sehr schön gestaltet und es gibt fast hinter jedem Baum irgendwas zu entdecken oder zu finden (Heilpflanzen, Goldstücke, Werkzeug, Gegner etc....) Wenn ich da an Fallout 3 (das zocke ich aktuell auch noch) und das Ödland denke - da ließ die Sammelwut- und motivation bei mir schnell nach, weil es zu 95% bis zum Spielende immer die gleichen Gegenstände oder Gegner waren, die man so finden konnte (deswegen auch hier unbedingt mit Mods spielen - z.B. R.A.F.O.) - da fand und finde ich die Gothic-Reihe interessanter aufgebaut - hier hofft man immer auf die nächst bessere Rüstung, ein stärkeres Schwert, eine Zauberkette oder 'nen Schutzring..... Aber dies sind nur ein paar Eindrücke - habe es ja gerade erst angefangen zu spielen....   

@auron - das Flackern läßt sich schon eindämmen, wenn man die Grafik-Einstellungen ganz runterschraubt, aber das kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein....einzig und allein die Sache mit den Schatten konnte ich bis jetzt nicht beheben. Habe das Spiel sogar nochmal neu installiert, verschiedene Grafikoptionen eingestellt und und und.... aber es sind keine Schatten vorhanden (außer beim Benutzen der Fackel).... ich hoffe auf den CP 1.73.


----------



## thysol (7. September 2009)

Das Spiel gibts fuer nen Hammerpreis bei Amazon.co.uk.

Gothic 3 (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## Olaf Oktober (7. September 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Das Spiel gibts fuer nen Hammerpreis bei Amazon.co.uk.
> 
> Gothic 3 (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games



Umgerechnet und mit Versand sinds 5,88 Euro . Aber was ist mit der Lieferzeit - 1-2 Wochen dauerts doch bestimmt von der Insel????


----------



## thysol (8. September 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Umgerechnet und mit Versand sinds 5,88 Euro . Aber was ist mit der Lieferzeit - 1-2 Wochen dauerts doch bestimmt von der Insel????



Ich wohne in Irland und durchschnittlich brauchen die 1 bis 2 Wochen zum liefern.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2009)

Ich besitze eine HD 4850 und bin froh, dass die Schattenfehler nach dem 1.7x (weiß die genau Version leider nicht mehr) verschwunden sind. Wenn ich allerdings hier so lese, dass manche immer noch starke Darstellungsfehler mit Karten der Reihe HD 4xxx haben, macht mich das schon stutzig. Die Speicherprobleme in Form des Gurus sollten aber Schnee von gestern sein. Zumindest trat das Problem nach Erscheinen des Patches 1.70 nicht mehr auf.

Das Flackern tritt bei mir zwar auch, aber nicht in diesem Ausmaß. Einige Augenblicke, wenn ich zum Beispiel am Lagerfeuer war, "schimmert" es noch leicht auf der gesamten Spielfigur. Ist etwas schwer zu erklären. Bei Gelegenheit füge ich mal ein Bild von dem Problem hier hinzu.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (9. September 2009)

@Wannseesprinter - hast Du vielleicht 'nen Tipp, warum bei mir in G3 KEINE Schatten dargestellt werden - weder bei den Figuren noch sonstigen Objekten, Gebäuden etc...??? Muß ich vielleicht irgendwas ausstellen (im ATI CCC), damit meine HD4870 auch Schatten anzeigen kann???


----------



## Olaf Oktober (20. September 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich besitze eine HD 4850 und bin froh, dass die Schattenfehler nach dem 1.7x (weiß die genau Version leider nicht mehr) verschwunden sind....Die Speicherprobleme in Form des Gurus sollten aber Schnee von gestern sein. Zumindest trat das Problem nach Erscheinen des Patches 1.70 nicht mehr auf.



Ich muß das nochmal hochholen - ich habe jetzt schon das ganze Internet wegen dem Guru-Problem bei G3 durchforstet und auch schon einiges mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher bzw. der Größe der Auslagerungsdatei versucht - in der Summe tritt der Guru mal eher oder mal später auf, aber er kommt....  auch mit dem aktuellen Patch 1.72....

Lediglich die Deaktivierung der Auslagerungsdatei führte dazu, daß ich nach Warnhinweisen zumindest immer wieder ins Spiel zurück konnte.... bis irgendwann das Bild hängenblieb.

Wer hat noch 'ne Idee und gibt es irgendeine 100% funktionierende Beseitigung des Guru-Problems?


----------



## Juarez91 (25. September 2009)

Ich find Gothic 3 eigentlich total klasse. 
Klar es gibt viele Bugs, aber bei ist kein Bug aufgetreten, der mich am durchspielen gehindert hat. Was ich auch noch klasse gefunden hätte, wenn man die teils kangen Laufwege mit Reittieren etwas abkürzen hätte können. Nun mit den neuesten Patches und dem Questpaket ist es meiner Meinung nach auf jedenfall eine Empfehlung wert, zumal es wie ich finde eine sehr schöne, natürliche Grafik bietet.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## DaxTrose (25. September 2009)

Mittlerweile macht es ja auch Spaß und ich spiele es auch wieder. Aber installier spaßeshalber mal G3 und nur den Release-Patch. Dann versuch es gut zu finden!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. September 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Muß ich vielleicht irgendwas ausstellen (im ATI CCC), damit meine HD4870 auch Schatten anzeigen kann???



Ich habe das CCC komplett unberührt gelassen. Mein Treiber ist mittlerweile schon 3 Monate alt, dürfte es aber immer noch bei G3 bewerkstelligen, die Schatten ohne Klötze darzustellen.



Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Wer hat noch 'ne Idee und gibt es irgendeine 100% funktionierende Beseitigung des Guru-Problems?



Wenn du dir den Changelog vom Community Patch 1.70 ansiehst, der ja wirklich eine große Veränderung in die Gothic 3-Welt brachte, wirst du viele Einträge mit "Guru" finden.

Unter anderem steht dort auch: 



> Um Fehler beim Laden und Speichern von Spielständen zu vermindern, wird vorher geprüft, ob noch genug Hauptspeicher verfügbar ist. Notfalls wird das Laden/Speichern verweigert.


Dieses Problem trat bei mir nämlich ständig auf. Nach einer Weile des Speicherns und Ladens hat sich Gothic 3 verabschiedet und daraufhin den Guru passieren lassen.

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal kurz einen Versuch gestartet, dem Guru eine zu verpassen, indem ich XP mehr als 2 GByte Speicher verwalten ließ. Ich weiß zum Zermürben nicht mehr, wohin der Beitrag von gereist ist. 
Gefunden! -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/8371-g3-fehlermeldung-where-guru.html

Wenn ihr weitere Informationen bezüglich der Community Patches braucht, kann ich euch eine informative Seite ans Herz legen:

Community Patch Team :: Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Olaf Oktober (28. September 2009)

@Wannseepsrinter - so, Lösungen zum Schattenproblem (falls das auch andere betrifft) sind folgende:

1. Wer mit ATI-Grafikkarte (betrifft wohl nur 48xx) spielt, den Catalyst 9.3 oder höher installiert und *keine Schattendarstellung* hat, muß bei G3 in den Details das hier *AUSSCHALTEN*:  AA (egal ob 2x oder 4x), Tiefenunschärfe und Überstrahleffekt

2. Wer mit ATI-Graka spielt und nicht auf AA (egal ob 2x oder 4x), Tiefenunschärfe und Überstrahleffekt verzichten möchte, sollte den *Catalyst 9.2* installieren - mit dem funktioniert wohl alles einwandfrei. Bei allen anderen Treibern kann das Schattenproblem auftreten.... warum, wieso, weshalb - ich habe keine Ahnung  ... aber mit 9.2 funktioniert alles!


----------



## Olaf Oktober (30. September 2009)

*Der Community-Patch 1.73 ist online!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Download über diese Seite *worldofgothic*.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2009)

Geile Kiste. Ich werde ihn die Tage mal gründlich auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. September 2009)

Ist bekannt, was er noch ändert?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2009)

Vorsicht beim Auspacken des Spoilers, er schlägt um sich! 

Die kleinen, feinen Änderungen des Patches in der Version 1.73:



Spoiler



Framework
- Textur-/Schatten-/Lichtflackern behoben (trat mit ATI-Karten der 4xxx-Serie auf).
- Fehler behoben, bei dem das Audiosystem Sounds ausgecached hat, obwohl die Property "nein" sagte.
- Einige kleine Bugfixes und Verbesserungen.
+ Tschechisches Handbuch hinzugefügt.
- Modding-Handbücher aktualisiert.

Grafik
+ HDR Rendering.
+ Soft-Partikel.
+ Überstrahleffekt verbessert.
+ Lichtdurchlässigkeit bei Blättern (nur bei aktiviertem Rim Lighting und ab Shader 3.0).
+ Hitzeflimmern. (Ab Shader 2.0. Immer an, Ausnahme: Einige Lagerfeuer, da die Welt nicht neu kompiliert wurde.)
- Umgebungsschatten auf weit entfernten Bäumen korrigiert.
- Einige Textur-/Material-Änderungen.

Dialoge
- Saturas übergibt nun auch dann seinen Schlüssel, wenn der Held ihn erst nach der Erkundung von Al Shedim zum ersten Mal anspricht.
+ Einige Parameter für Info-Dateien hinzugefügt.
+ Der "Storyhelper" (sh) hat detailliertere Gesprächsoptionen, um Rufpunkte zu erhöhen oder zu senken.
- Einige russische Sprachausgaben korrigiert.
- Der Held trinkt jetzt die Flasche Schnaps, die Flint ihm gibt.
- Tippler, Hjalte und Garik trinken nun an den passenden Dialogstellen Schnaps, Hjalte isst zudem Fleisch.
- Wenn Ugolf dem Helden von Tjalfs Truhe erzählt hat, kann man ihn nach dem Plündern noch mal darauf ansprechen.
- Gespräch mit Masil nach Abbruch der Quest "Schuld und Scheine" korrigiert.
+ Nun sind Untertitel verfügbar, wenn der Held Buchständer und Steintafeln vorliest.

Quests
+ Einige Parameter für Quest-Dateien hinzugefügt.

Ingame-Menüs
- Icons für Knüppel, Schwerer Ast, Nordmar-Schwert, Mana-Rezept, Rezept Nordmar-Schwert, Rezept El Bastardo, Meteor und den Perk "Tierfelle nehmen" korrigiert bzw. verbessert.

Gegenstände
- Man kann Lesters, Iljas und Yussufs Tempelschlüssel und Masils Schuldscheine nicht mehr doppelt erhalten.

NPC-Verhalten
+ Neue "politische" Gesinnung PAL_Pirate. (Noch nicht im Einsatz.)
+ NPCs können nun gereizt auf Rüstungen anderer "politischer" Fraktionen reagieren. (Noch nicht im Einsatz.)

Talente und Zauber
+ Neue Schriftrolle "Gruppenhypnose".
+ Neue Function "MagicSummonCompanion" für neue Arten von beschworenen Begleitern. (Noch nicht im Einsatz.)

Texte
- Einige Fehler in deutschen Texten korrigiert.
- Einige Fehler in italienischen Texten korrigiert.


Nur bei aktiviertem KI-Schalter und/oder aktiviertem Schalter "Alternatives Balancing":
- Rundumschläge mit Zweihandwaffen können nun vollständig abgeblockt werden.
- Ein starker Schlag mit zwei Schwertern durchbricht nun einen Block.


Folgende weitere Fixes werden erst nach Starten eines neuen Spiels wirksam, aber nicht in vorhandenen Spielständen:
- Sigmors Truhe ist keine "Waffentruhe" mehr (Fehler von CP 1.70).
- El Bastardo korrigiert.
- Krush Irmak verursacht wieder Schaden.


----------



## Conan (1. Oktober 2009)

Das ist krass, was die mit diesem CP aus Gothic3 rausholen.

Dieser Clip hats mir angetan:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FMwfp2wte3o&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FMwfp2wte3o&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## LaCroato (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich Risen und Divinity II durchgespielt habe werd´ ich auf
jeden Fall nochmal Gothic III mit CP 1.73 durchspielen!
Bis dahin sollte auch das neue Questpaket 4 von HumanForce draussen sein! 

Und danach werd´ ich endlich mal Gothic III : Götterdämmerung spielen!
Hoffe der lang ersehnte Patch 1.09 kommt mal endlich, "liebes" JoWood-Team und "Superentwickler" TRINE Games


----------



## Olaf Oktober (5. Oktober 2009)

Es ist da - das *QUESTPAKET 4*!!!!!!!!


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch mal wieder Lust bekommen, Gothic 3 neu zu installieren, allerdings habe ich eine Frage: Reicht es wirklich, einfach nur den Patch 1.73 zu installieren, um das Game auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen bzw. muss ich vorher keine früheren Patches installieren?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Oktober 2009)

Einfach nur den CP 1.73 installieren. Habe ich auch gemacht. Ist nicht umsonst über 930 MB groß!


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Einfach nur den CP 1.73 installieren. Habe ich auch gemacht. Ist nicht umsonst über 930 MB groß!


Ja eben. Das Game ist jetzt installiert und der Patch fast fertig heruntergeladen. Gothic 2 installiere ich heute auch noch. Bis Arcania will ich beide Games _(nochmal)_ durch haben ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (11. Oktober 2009)

So, heute gibts das erste Problem!  

Bei dem Quest, wo man für Chris die 5 scheuen Hirsche erlegen muss, ist mir einer entwischt und ich finde den nicht mehr. Ich bin schon die ganze Küste und sogar die Gegend von Faring durchgelaufen, aber keine Spur.

An sich ist der Quest ja nicht story-relevant, aber ich hätte ihn trotzdem gerne erledigt.

Es gäbe da den Cheat "goto Vangard_Deer_01", allerdings lässt sich bei mir keine Konsole öffnen _(ja, TestModus habe ich in der ini auf true geändert und marvin habe ich auch schon probiert)_. 

Trotz Gameneustart, Schlafen gehen, etc. kommt der Hirsch nicht wieder auf das Plateau. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wie ich den finde, oder wie ich den Quest irgendwie beenden kann?!  

Danke für baldige Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Auron (11. Oktober 2009)

Geh später einfach nochmal dahin zurück.
Die kommen früher oder später zum Punkt zurück.


----------



## boss3D (11. Oktober 2009)

^^ Was heißt später? 3 Spielstunden?

Ich glaube, soweit, wie der Hirsch schon weg sein muss, sehe ich den dort nie mehr ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olaf Oktober (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe sie alle erwischt - der letzte scheue Hirsch sprang irgendwo bei dem Jäger (der mit dem Nebelgeist-Schnaps) und den Trollen vor Faring rum. Manchmal nehmen die Hirsche aber auch komische Wege - einer galopierte mal durch Kap Dun bis zum Kampfplatz rauf und wieder zurück....


----------



## Luxray (11. Oktober 2009)

Wie wir alle wissen ist die Weitsicht von Gothic 3 atemberaubend.
Nur stört mich dass der Übergang von scharf und unscharfen so abgehackt ist und nicht fließend.
Hab mal ein Video gemacht damit ihr wisst was ich meine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpaH5zQrSw4&fmt=18
Achtet auf den Strand und die Graslandschaft darüber.

Mein Sys:
9800GTX
c2d E8400
4x1 Gb ram

Gothic 3 Cp 1.73 (QP 4)
Alle Settings auf Max @ 60-100 Fps ohne Fraps

Ist der Übergang immer so oder liegt es an meinen Einstellungen/meinem PC?


----------



## Olaf Oktober (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier - bei deinem Problem mit dem Übergang der Texturen in der Entfernung dürfte Dir das hier bestimmt helfen (lese den 2.Beitrag von blackfog) Questpaket 4


----------



## Luxray (13. Oktober 2009)

Danke hat mir sehr geholfen.
Was aber leider bei mir immer noch sehr stark ist sind die Nachladeruckler
alle 10-30 sec hängt das spiel für 1-2 Sekunden wenn ich durch die Landschaft marschiere.
Lässt sich da noch irgendwas optimieren?

PS: hab Vista 64 Bit


----------



## Olaf Oktober (13. Oktober 2009)

Also wegen den Nachladerucklern habe ich keinen richtigen Tipp für Dich - vielleicht die Einstellungen bei den Grafikdetails auf "Mittel" stellen - mit dem CP1.73 und dem QP4 sind die Grafikanforderungen (bessere Texturen etc.) wohl nochmal angestiegen... und Du hast ja nur eine 9800GTX....

Ich habe übrigens auch Nachladeruckler, aber nur am Anfang des gestarteten Spiels - im Laufe gibt sich das bei mir immer, aber zeitweise kommen immer ein paar kleine Grafikhänger vor.... was noch schlimmer ist - da ich nur Vista 32bit habe ist bei mir der Arbeitsspeicher immer schnell voll und dann kommt die "Where is the Guru?" Meldung oder das Bild friert komplett ein (Spielabsturz)....


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe dann auch mal wieder eine Frage: Ich zocke schon die ganze Zeit mit Patch 1.73 und bin quasi mittendrinn im Game _(Myrtana durch und Varant zur Hälfte)_. Jetzt würde ich gerne das Questpaket 4 installieren, allerdings wüsste ich gerne vorher, ob ich dann trotzdem problemlos mit meinem aktuellen Savegame weiterspielen kann. Muss man das Game nach der Installation des Questpakets zwangsläufig neu beginnen, oder nicht?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olaf Oktober (26. Oktober 2009)

Kurz und knapp:



boss3D schrieb:


> Jetzt würde ich gerne das Questpaket 4 installieren, allerdings wüsste ich gerne vorher, ob ich dann trotzdem problemlos mit meinem aktuellen Savegame weiterspielen kann.


 Nein, nicht problemlos. Es ist mit Spielfehlern zu rechnen. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Muss man das Game nach der Installation des Questpakets zwangsläufig neu beginnen, oder nicht?


 Ja, sollte man. Im übrigen gibts mittlerweile einen weiteren Hotfix1 zum CP1.73, der den ein oder anderen Bug behebt.


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2009)

Im Prinzip geht es mir ja nicht um die neuen Quests. Ich will bloß durch die Katana-Questreihe ein weiteres Katana bekommen. Was mit den Quests passiert, ist mir egal ...

Ich will aber auf jeden Fall bei meinem aktuellen Savegame weiterspielen.


Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Ja, sollte man.


Sollte man, oder muss man?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olaf Oktober (26. Oktober 2009)

Lies Dir doch mal die Empfehlungen des Modding-Teams für das QP4 durch... Soweit ich weiß, stellen die Neuinstallation von G3, der CP1.73 und das QP4 die beste Möglichkeit dar, Bugs, Abstürze oder sonstige Fehler zu unterbinden. 

Weil wenn Du Dir jetzt das QP4 drüberbügelst und es funktioniert nicht mit den alten Savegames (oder schlimmer - die Savegames funktionieren nicht mehr), kannst Du das auch nur schwer rückgängig machen. Vielleicht solltest Du das QP3 zu Ende spielen und später nochmal das QP4 in Angriff nehmen.... 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen - ich habe alles nochmal frisch installiert, die Hardware noch ein bisl angepaßt (ich sage nur byebye Guru) und habe absolut keine Abstürze oder Bugs mehr. Ein paar kleinere Nachladeruckler, aber das ist wohl ein spezifisches G3-Merkmal.


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2009)

Installiert habe ich das QP4 jetzt und ich kann problemlos bei meinem alten Savegame weiterspielen. Die Änderungen wurden auch übernommen, nur die Katana-Questreihe kann ich leider nicht mehr starten, da ich den Quest mit Miguel schon abgeschlossen hatte ... 

Naja, die besseren Texturen in Myrtana waren das QP4 auf jeden Fall wert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Oktober 2009)

In solchen Fällen bestenfalls immer den Ordner namens "gothic3" aus den Eigenen Dateien sichern. Ich habe, weil ich's aus Bequemlichkeit nie machte, mir selbst damit ins Knie geschossen - sehr schmerzhaft.

boss3D,

lohnt sich der Umstieg auf das QP4 wegen der besseren Texturen so sehr?


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> lohnt sich der Umstieg auf das QP4 wegen der besseren Texturen so sehr?


Ja, sabber ... nicht mehr ohne die Texturen leben kann ...    

Jetzt sieht die Grafik noch viel mehr nach Mittelalter aus. Die ganze Umgebung wirkt um Längen realistischer! Vor allem die Städte und Dörfer in Myrtana muss man mit den neuen Texturen gesehen haben! Einfach traumhaft.

Ich habe mich allerdings heute Nachmittag doch dazu entschlossen, das Game neu anzufangen, weil ich das Questpaket voll ausnutzen will bzw. die neuen Quests auch erleben will und ich kann nur sagen: Es hat sich gelohnt! Einfach fantastisch, wie die Modder bereits den Spielstart in Ardea verändert haben.

Das einzige, was mich jetzt verdammt nervt: Gegner reagieren jetzt auf die Kleidung bzw. Rüstung des Helden _(zumindest in der Küstenregion. Im Landesinneren konnte ich noch nicht testen)_. Wenn man in einer Rebellenrüstung steckt, wird einen jeder Ork in Kap Dun angreifen. Man kann praktisch mit niemandem reden. Helfen kann man sich zur Zeit nur, in dem man die Rüstung einfach rechtzeitig vor dem Dorf auszieht, aber dann muss man erstmal ohne die Arena überstehen.  
Das Ganze natürlich auch umgekehrt: Rebellen greifen den Helden an, wenn man in einer Orksöldnerrüstung Reddock betritt.
Hoffentlich ist das wirklich nur an der Küste so. Wäre ja furchtbar, alle Städte ohne Rüstung spielen zu müssen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Oktober 2009)

Das mit der Rüstung habe ich zu Anfangszeiten von Gothic 3 gefragt: Weshalb hauen die Orks mir keinen übern Schädel, obwohl ich mit der Rüstung der Rebellen in deren Stadt umher schwirre? Aber du sagstest es bereits: Es ist in manchen Momenten sehr ärgerlich, dass deren optischer Sinn mit dem QP4 so gut funktioniert 

Könntest du vielleicht, nur zur Veranschaulichung, einen kleinen Screenshot von Ardea machen? Vom Eingangsbereich, wo die Schlacht zu Beginn statt findet, am besten. Mich interessiert, inwiefern die Texturen verändert wurden. Die durch den Patch erschienenen grafischen Effekte (Hitzeflimmern zum Beispiel) bleiben erhalten?


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2009)

Screen bekommst du in wenigen Minuten ...  

*[Edit]*
So, hier bitte:

Gleich mal ein Screen mit meiner "verbotenen" Feuermagiernovizenrobe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Felsentexturen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blick auf Ardea:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Bodentexturen (Umland):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Bodentexturen (Stadt/Dorf):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Dachtexuren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Namen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ardea:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue NPC-Rüstungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ardea/Süd-Osten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Steintexturen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Höhlenwandtexturen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder wirken vielleicht ein Bisschen dunkel, aber wenn du das Game selbst so siehst, ist der Eindruck genial.  

Auf Wunsch kann ich morgen gerne noch weitere Screens posten. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olaf Oktober (27. Oktober 2009)

Die Rüstungen haben jetzt im Inventar auch ein zusätzliches Icon, welches anzeigt, wie andere darauf reagieren könnten - gekreuzte Schwerter bedeuten, mit dieser Rüstung reizt Du die gegnerische Partei bis aufs Blut  oder ein Totenkopf (z.B. Banditen-Rüstung) zeigt, daß Du sozusagen vogelfrei bist und nirgends gerne gesehen wirst...

Aber es gibt nach wie vor neutrale Rüstungen (z.B. die der Jäger) und, wenn ich mich nicht verlesen haben, auch wieder "alte Bekannte".... immer fleißig die Minecrawlerplatten sammeln...


----------



## Olaf Oktober (27. Oktober 2009)

Hoffe, man kann die gekreuzten Schwerter erkennen... das andere Pic ist aus Geldern...


----------



## boss3D (27. Oktober 2009)

^^ Die kleinen Symbole bei den Rüstungsbildern sind mir bereits aufgefallen, aber dass die auch eine Bedeutung haben, da wäre ich nicht draufgekommen. Naja, so lernt man dazu ...  

Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass sich diese "Feindhaltung" beim Tragen gewisser Rüstungen nicht durch das ganze Spiel zieht. Ich könnte mir unmöglich Faring, Mora Sul und die Clans im Norden ohne Rüstung vorstellen. Das überlebt man doch nicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olaf Oktober (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch ein paar mehr Bilder - alles mit Cp1.73 und QP4.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal das QP4 im direkten Vergleich mit dem "nackten" Community Patch (Ohne QP, folgend CP genannt) 1.74:

CP - Ardea Frontalansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



QP4 - Ardea Frontalansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Steintexturen beim CP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Steintexturen beim QP4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasserfälle beim CP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und nun die Wasserfälle beim QP4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vergleichsbilder für das QP4 sind jeweils von boss3D und Olaf Oktober entnommen worden. Danke dafür 

Ich denke, dass das QP4 alleine von der Schärfe der Texturen sehr viel her macht. Kann es sein, dass Beleuchtungstechnisch ebenfalls Hand angelegt wurde? Mir kommen die Bilder vom QP4 etwas kontrastreicher vor.


----------



## boss3D (27. Oktober 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Beleuchtungstechnisch ebenfalls Hand angelegt wurde? Mir kommen die Bilder vom QP4 etwas kontrastreicher vor.


Ja, gut erkannt! Die Beleuchtung wirkt jetzt (tagsüber) nicht mehr so hell und freunlich, sondern das Game sieht jetzt im Gesamten wesentlich dunkler aus. Auch die Vegetation ist jetzt nicht mehr ganz so saftig grün Brauntöne kommen jetzt in verstärkt in vielen Texturen vor ...

Was ich noch gerne gehört hätte, ist dein Eindruck bzw. deine Meinung. Welche Version gefällt dir besser _(zumindest anhand der Screens)_?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Oktober 2009)

In manchen Bereichen gefallen mir optisch die Screenshots vom QP4. Klar: Detailliertere Texturen, verbesserte Beleuchtungstechniken und erfrischende Quests. Was etwas negativ ins Gewicht fällt, ist die Tatsache, dass der Überstrahleffekt meiner Meinung nach etwas zu aufdringlich ist und eben die Rüstung einen großen Teil dazu beiträgt, wie beliebt man ist.

Das QP4 kann so installiert werden, dass nur die grafischen Vorteile übernommen werden? 

Ich habe bis heute nicht ein einziges Mal (!) Gothic 3 durchgespielt. Immer wurde ich zurückgeworfen, weil neue Patches das Spielen alter Spielestände nicht zuließen oder mein System einen harten "Absturz" hatte, dadurch das OS neu aufgesetzt werden musste, ich glücklicherweise alle Spielstände verlor. Deswegen möchte ich erstmal G3 in der rohen Fassung aber mit (wenn möglich) verbesserten Texturen spielen.


----------



## boss3D (28. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kann man bei der Installation 3 Häkchen machen, was man installiert haben will. Eines war eben das komplette QP4, ein anderes war die neuen Dialoge/Sounds weglassen, aber ob das dritte "nur neue Texturen" war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Möglich ...

Du kannst es dir ja probehalber mal runterladen. Die ~ 600 MB sollten noch unter der Schmerzgrenze liegen und wenn mehr als nur die verbesserte Grafik installiert werden würde, kannst du die Installation immer noch abbrechen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olaf Oktober (28. Oktober 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Deswegen möchte ich erstmal G3 in der *rohen Fassung* aber mit (wenn möglich) verbesserten Texturen spielen.



Ist das denn ohne Patches spielspaßmäßig überhaupt möglich??? Dachte, es gibt zu viele Bugs und Fehler, die das Lösen einiger Quests unmöglich machten.... 

Ich kenne Gothic 3 nur mit CP1.73 und QP3-4. Ich denke auch, wenn es heute noch mal mit CP getestet würde, wärs bei der Bewertung eins der besten Rollenspiele ever und bräuchte sich nicht hinter Risen etc. verstecken....


----------



## boss3D (28. Oktober 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Ist das denn ohne Patches spielspaßmäßig überhaupt möglich??? Dachte, es gibt zu viele Bugs und Fehler, die das Lösen einiger Quests unmöglich machten....


Ich glaube, er meinte, dass er Gothic 3 nur ohne die neuen Texturen, aber schon mit den Patches spielen will ... 


Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, wenn es heute noch mal mit CP getestet würde, wärs bei der Bewertung eins der besten Rollenspiele ever und bräuchte sich nicht hinter Risen etc. verstecken....


Naja, auf dem jetzigen Stand würde ich Gothic 3 bestenfalls in einem Atemzug mit Oblivion nennen. Es ist mit Patch 1.73 + QP4 zwar klar besser als Risen, aber an ein The Witcher reicht es nie, noway, never heran! Dafür macht Gothic 3 _(genau wie Oblivion)_ immer noch zu sehr den Eindruck eines "Kinderspiels". Es fehlen einfach die nötige Härte, Tiefgang und eine Story, die nicht den Eindruck macht, als würde sie sich an einem Märchen orientieren.  

Rein bewertungstechnisch muss ich dir aber rechtgeben, dass das Game im jetzigen Zustand vermutlich im oberen Bereich zu finden wäre. Eine Nachbewertung würde ich allerdings für unfair halten, da ja nur ein Bruchteil der Verbesserungen auf das Konto der Entwickler geht. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Oktober 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Ist das denn ohne Patches spielspaßmäßig überhaupt möglich??? [...]



Ich habe mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte, wie es boss3D erkannte, dass ich das Spiel vorerst in der gepatchten Version 1.73 spielen werde. Ich bin mit den durch den CP 1.73 (ich sprach fälschlicherweise in vergangenen Beiträgen vom 1.74) mitgebrachten grafischen Besserungen sehr zufrieden, weswegen ich das Installieren des QP4 vorerst mit Vorsicht behandeln werde 

Zweifelsohne zeigt sich Gothic 3 durch die erschienen Patches in einem komplett anderen Gewand. Ich bin auch sehr froh, mit dem Kauf des Spiels einige Monate (gezwungenermaßen) gewartet zu haben und somit einige frische Community Patches quasi direkt bei der Installation von G3 daraufhin mitinstalliert habe.


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin völlig hin- und hergerissen was das Thema QP4 angeht. Einerseits gefallen mit die neuen Texturen und die zusätzlichen Questreihen, andererseits gehen mir die ewig langen Dialoge und die unterschiedlichen Sprecher ein wenig auf den Keks. Der anfängliche Dialog mit dem Dorfoberhaupt in Ardea dauert ja gefühle 10 min...


----------



## boss3D (30. Oktober 2009)

^^ Da kann ich nur zustimmen ...

Ich drücke die neuen Dialoge _(und auch die alten )_ immer gleich mit der rechten Maustaste weiter, weil mir das Blabla erstens zu lang ist, der neue Sprecher des Helden einfach nur schwul klingt und die neuen Quests sowieso Unsinn sind.

Mich interessiert das QO4 eben nur wegen der verdammt gut aussehenden neuen Texturen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Maggats (1. November 2009)

hab jetzt auch mal wieder gothic installiert. CP 1.73 und QP 4. hab ein problem mit den saves. es gibt einfach keinen ordner, wo die drin sind. kann sie aber trotzdem fast immer laden. manchmal sind die saves dann auch ingame weg. dann hilft nur systemwiederherstellung. OS ist win 7 64 bit. weiß jemand rat?


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

Start > Computer > Lokaler Datenträger > Benutzer > Name > Dokumente > gothic3 > Saves ...

^^ Hier findet man die Saves unter Vista und ich glaube nicht, dass es unter W7 anders sein wird. Schau mal ob im gothic 3 Ordner bei dir was drinnen ist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Maggats (1. November 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Start > Computer > Lokaler Datenträger > Benutzer > Name > Dokumente > gothic3 > Saves ...
> 
> ^^ Hier findet man die Saves unter Vista und ich glaube nicht, dass es unter W7 anders sein wird. Schau mal ob im gothic 3 Ordner bei dir was drinnen ist.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



die saves sind nicht in diesem ordner. bzw. dieser ordner existiert nicht. hab schon 1000 mal nach "gothic 3" gesucht. nichts


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

^^ Dann such mal auf der gesamten Festplatte nach *G3_World_01_0002.g3savcpx* _(statt dem 2er eventuell auch die Zahl 1 probieren)_ und kopiere die Datei anschließend in den gothic3 Ordner im von mir angegebenen Pfad ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Maggats (1. November 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Dann such mal auf der gesamten Festplatte nach *G3_World_01_0002.g3savcpx* _(statt dem 2er eventuell auch die Zahl 1 probieren)_ und kopiere die Datei anschließend in den gothic3 Ordner im von mir angegebenen Pfad ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



soweit war ich auch schon. nichts zu finden. hatte mir auch schon von einem kumpel savegames besorgt. dann den gothic 3 ordner erstellt, da wo er eigentlich sein sollte. die saves eingefügt. diese saves tauchen nur dann ingame auf wenn meine richtigen saves mal wieder ingame verschwunden sind.

ich vermute mal das gothic 3 mit den pfaden von win 7 nicht klar kommt und die saves vll. irgendwo in nem temp ordner speichert. das erklärt aber immer noch nicht warum ich beim suchen diese files nicht finden kann


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. November 2009)

Dann starte doch mal das Spiel, lade einen Speicherstand und gehe während des Spiels zurück auf den Desktop. Starte anschließend eine komplette Suche (alle Festplatten) nach dem Begriff "G3". Lass dich überraschen


----------



## Holdrio (2. November 2009)

Geht mit dem 191.07 Treiber eigentlich AA irgendwie mit Nvidiakarte, und was wären dann die richtigen Einstellungen im Nhancer?


----------



## Maggats (2. November 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Dann starte doch mal das Spiel, lade einen Speicherstand und gehe während des Spiels zurück auf den Desktop. Starte anschließend eine komplette Suche (alle Festplatten) nach dem Begriff "G3". Lass dich überraschen



die dämliche windows suche hat nie ein file gefunden. hab die saves jetzt aber trotzdem gefunden. hab ihn windows 2 benutzerkonten gehabt. gothic hat die files im anderen konto gespeichert. das erklärt auch warum andauernd meine schnellstartleiste verschwunden ist. warum aber die windows suche die files nicht gefunden hat bleibt mir ein rätsel. scheinbar werden die files des nicht angemeldeten benutzers nicht durchsucht. hab jetzt nur noch einen benutzeraccount.


----------



## killbill (9. November 2009)

also ich finde gothic 3 ein recht gutes spiel von der grafik und dem spielspaß her.


mfg killbill


----------



## Maggats (9. November 2009)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ich bin völlig hin- und hergerissen was das Thema QP4 angeht. Einerseits gefallen mit die neuen Texturen und die zusätzlichen Questreihen, andererseits gehen mir die ewig langen Dialoge und die unterschiedlichen Sprecher ein wenig auf den Keks. Der anfängliche Dialog mit dem Dorfoberhaupt in Ardea dauert ja gefühle 10 min...



da haste recht. einerseits hut ab vor den leuten die dieses QP auf die beine gestellt haben, aber andererseits sind die sprecher echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. ich hätte das QP ohne sprachausgabe installieren sollen.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (9. November 2009)

Auch wenn aktuell sicherlich andere Titel up-to-date sind, halte ich mal weiterhin die Wüsten-Flaggen für Gothic3 in den Wind . Alle Bilder ebenfalls mit CP1.73 und QP4... mir gefällts super - Dragon Age oder Borderlands kann noch ein paar Wochen warten.


----------



## Apokalypsos (13. November 2009)

Mittlerweile hab ich mich an das QP4 gewohnt und jetzt, nach tausend Anläufen beginnt das Spiel endlich Spass zu machen. Ich hatte Gothic 3 schon aufgegeben...


----------



## Deadhunter (13. November 2009)

hmm ich glaube ich sollte es auch mal wieder rausholen. war ja damals nicht spielbar


----------



## Wendigo (25. Dezember 2009)

Ghört disr Jack zu den Rebellen??

Aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen greifen mich diese an. Mir ist die Ursache überhaupt nicht klar.

Nachdem ich Gorn frei gekauft habe und die eine Stadt von den Untoten befreit habe, werde ich ständig von diesen angegriffen.

Der mit em Lampenöl griff mich ebenfalls an. Ist das denn ein Bug???


----------



## herethic (25. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist dieser Jack(welche stadt?)


----------



## Wendigo (26. Dezember 2009)

Er befindet sich bei dieser Art Leuchtturm. Direkt an der Küste. Hinter Ardea, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche.

Er ffiel mich nach einem Handel an. Daher versteh ich das Ganze nicht so ganz.


----------



## herethic (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß nur das du irgendwan von ihm Geld vordern kannst.
Hast du ihn vllt. mal angegriffen oder was aus seiner Truhe gecklaut und er hat bemerkt?
Wenn nicht wäre das schon komisch,allerdings ist Jack ein unwichtiger Npc.
Bei ihm Kriegst du auch keine große belohnung


----------



## Wendigo (26. Dezember 2009)

Das mit den Rebellen ist das größere Problem...


----------



## herethic (26. Dezember 2009)

Spielst du für die Orls oder für die Rebellen.
Wenn du für eine fraktion 3 Städte/lager eroberst greift dich der Rest an.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (26. Dezember 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ghört disr Jack zu den Rebellen??
> 
> Aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen greifen mich diese an. Mir ist die Ursache überhaupt nicht klar.
> 
> ...



Wie kommst Du von Gorn & den Untoten in Gotha zu einem Problem mit Jack am Leuchturm?  Da liegen ein Haufen Quests dazwischen (z.B. auch die Stadt Montera). 

Und wenn Dich die Rebellen angreifen, dann kann das nur zwei Ursachen haben - entweder Du hast auf Deinem Weg irgendwo einen Rebellen niedergestreckt oder aber Du spielst mit Questpacket 4 und hast eine verkehrte Rüstung an...


----------



## boss3D (26. Dezember 2009)

Zieh deinem Helden mal seine Rüstung aus und berichte, ob dich die Rebellen immer noch angreifen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wendigo (26. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Zieh deinem Helden mal seine Rüstung aus und berichte, ob dich die Rebellen immer noch angreifen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

OK. Das war di Ursach.


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> OK. Das war di Ursach.


Mich hat das extrem genervt, dass man seine Rüstung immer überall ausziehen musste, um nicht angegriffen zu werden. Ich habe das Spiel deswegen auch wieder aufgegeben, obwohl mir der Mod und das QP4 sonst sehr gut gefallen hätten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wendigo (27. Dezember 2009)

Ist eigentlich ne ganz nette Idee. Ein Autosave wäre allerdings auch nötig gewesen.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (27. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mich hat das extrem genervt, dass man seine Rüstung immer überall ausziehen musste, um nicht angegriffen zu werden. Ich habe das Spiel deswegen auch wieder aufgegeben, obwohl mir der Mod und das QP4 sonst sehr gut gefallen hätten ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Was ist denn das für eine Begründung? Entweder Du hast nur die ersten 1-2 Stunden gespielt oder Du hast den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen. Es gibt eine handvoll Rüstungen im Laufe des Spiels, die bei allen Fraktionen neutral sind und trotzdem guten bis sehr guten Schutz gewähren (Templerrüstung, Crawlerplattenrüstung etc....). Deswegen aufzugeben... tzzz.


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2009)

^^ Ja toll und bis ich die bekomme darf ich mich 40h herumplagen, oder wie? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olaf Oktober (28. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Ja toll und bis ich die bekomme darf ich mich 40h herumplagen, oder wie?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Haha - gibts schon einen Thread für "Faule Säcke" ..... nein?.... dann ist das wohl Deine Aufgabe, einen zu eröffnen. 

Aber ernsthaft - wenn man von einem Spiel keine Ahnung hat, sollte man es bleiben lassen, anderen irgendwelche Tipps zu unterbreiten... ich hatte jedenfalls keine Probleme, mit einer neutralen Jägerrüstung (die gibts auch schon ganz am Anfang) die ersten 40 Stunden durch die Wälder Myrtanas zu stapfen.... natürlich bin ich auch öfters gestorben dabei, aber das zeugt eben nur vom nicht ganz einfachen Schwierigkeitsgrad und erfordert eine gewisse Taktik.


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2009)

Tja, dumm nur, dass ich das Game als Magier durchspielen wollte und die laufen nun mal nicht in irgendwelchen Jägerrüstungen herum, sondern in Roben, um deren Boni zu nützen ... 

Im Übrigen ist mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll, um 40h mit einem Game zu verschwenden, dass mich nur nervt, wenn ich in der selben Zeit Besseres zocken kann.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr schon mal was von dem Quest (nicht Bug^^) "Where is the guru" gehört. Den habe ich zufällig aktiviert als ich eine Truhe auf einer der Inseln in Varant öffnete. Ich will jetzt nicht zu viel verraten aber der ist echt cool mit einem schönen "Finale".


----------



## herethic (30. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Januar 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal was von dem Quest (nicht Bug^^) "Where is the guru" gehört.



Das ist wirklich lustig, wenn ich Bedenke, dass dahinter ein wirklich zäher Quälgeist hinter steckt, wenn man den Bug in Betracht zieht.

Ich habe einige Wochen nicht mehr Gothic 3 gezockt. Mein Erinnerungsvermögen ist so dermaßen eingerostet, dass ich nicht mal weiß, welchen Quest ich zuletzt erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habs bis kurz vor Weihnachten geschafft, G3 endlich durchzuspielen. Hatte mich für den Weg von Xardas entschieden, womit man sich dann mit den Assassinen und den königstreuen Rebellen anlegen mußte... 

Als Fazit kann ich über das Spiel sagen, daß es mit CP1.73 und QP4 ein sehr schönes Spiel ist. Natürlich konnte auch das Questpaket die lasche Hintergrundstory nicht kompensieren, was das gesamte Spiel mit der Zeit sehr langatmig bzw. zäh werden läßt (wenn man erstmal alle Städte etc. gesehen hat). Auch fehlen meiner Meinung nach richtige Zwischen-, Boss- oder Endgegner (wie z.B. die Drachen in G2).... sich ständig nur mit Wölfen, Wildschweinen und Goblins zu kloppen...naja. 

Zum "Where is the guru" Bug.... den hatte ich anfangs auch, aber durch flaggen des Arbeitsspeichers habe ich den völlig wegbekommen...


----------



## Holdrio (9. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts eigentlich bei der CP1.73 und QP4 Version mit AA aus bei Nvidiakarten, geht da was per Nhancer?

Irgendwann in diesem Jahr will ich Gs so sicher noch mal spielen, erst einmal mit 1.6 ohne QP gespielt.


----------



## monokoi (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffentlich ist mein Thread hier an der richtigen Stelle...

Ich hatte mich sehr gefreut, daß mal wieder ein gutes Game der PCGH beiliegt - Gothic 3 inkl. Fanpatch. Doch leider währte die Freude nicht lang: es ruckelt und zuckelt, flimmert und erscheint nicht wirklich spielbar. Dabei denke ich daß die vorhandene Hardware das packen sollte. 

- Q6600 @ 2.4GHz
- 4 GB Ram
- ATI 4870 / 1GB
- Win 7 64b / Pro

Ob mit 1680x1050 oder 1280x1024 - Freude macht das leider keine. 

Hab' ich was verpasst - oder ist die Beilage des Monats wieder für die Tonne?!

Mit frustrierten Grüßen,

Monokoi


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend monokoi,

Ich habe in etwa die gleiche Hardware wie du, bis auf die 4870, da werkelt bei mir eine 4850. Das Spiel läuft bei einem enorm hohen Detailgrad und einer sehr ausgeprägten Sichtweite problemlos. Wirf mal einen Blick darauf, wie stark die Festplatte während des Spiels arbeitet. Ist die Auslagerungsdatei etwa zu groß/klein/"falsch" eingestellt? Lediglich den aktuellsten Community Patch habe ich bei mir installiert. Du meinst mit "Fanpatch" auch den Community Patch? Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher reserviert sich Gothic 3 vom RAM? Beim Spielen G3 am besten minimieren und den Task Manager öffnen.

Beste Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## monokoi (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo und vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Installiert ist das Spiel, so wie es in der Aktuellen Ausgabe verschickt wurde. (Spiel, Fan/Community Patch/Quest Pack)

Laut Taskmanager gönnt sich G3 lediglich 1.5GB RAM. Mit etwas probieren, läuftz es nun besser - die Mousesteuerung ist jedoch noch schwammig bzw. laggy.

Die Pagefile liegt bei ca. 4GB und wird vom System verwaltet.

MfG  - Monokoi.


PS: Dein Nick? - 955i / 1050ST oder liege ich mit der Vermutung falsch?


----------



## DerDude (2. Februar 2010)

Kann mir jemand helfen hab grafikprobs die texturen sind gestreift.W7 64bit 5850 ati 
thx


----------



## LaCroato (9. Mai 2010)

Die gestreiften Texturen in Verbindung mit den 5XXXer GPU´s von ATI werden im
bald erscheinenden Community Patch 1.74 behoben.
Erwähnter Patch kommt vielleicht sogar noch diesen Monat raus!


----------



## Auron (16. Mai 2010)

Bis zum Patch musst du die Schatten deaktivieren. Dann verschwinden die Streifen.

Sobald der CP 1.74 draußen ist kannst du die Schatten wieder anmachen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Mai 2010)

Moin,

@LaCroato: Mach mal bitte einen Screenshot. Mich würde interessieren, wie sich die Streifen äußern. Du besitzt ja eine der betroffenen Karten, richtig?

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Homerclon (23. Mai 2010)

Es sollten diese Streifen gemeint sein.

Bild ist nicht von mir, im WoG-Forum findet man aber ein paar davon.


----------



## Low (24. Mai 2010)

Hey,
weiß jemand ob der Community Patch auch mit die Steamversion funktioniert?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

@Homerclon: Könntest du bitte das Bild direkt in das Forum einbinden?

@Low: Megalomaniac aus dem Steam-Forum, der anscheinend ein Mitarbeiter Jowoods ist, schrieb folgendes:



> Hi
> 
> The installation of 1.7x works fine. But I cannot say if it works perfectly.
> 
> ...



Du solltest also voraussichtlich keine Probleme haben. Allerdings solltest du bei der Installation des Community Patches darauf achten, welchen Pfad zum Spiel du angibst, falls gefragt.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Low (25. Mai 2010)

Habe mir gestern Abend den Gothic3 Ordner auch angeschaut deshalb war die Frage jetzt eigentlich schon geklärt. 
Also ich hatte den CP_Changelog im Steamapp/common/g3 gefunden.


----------



## boss3D (3. Juli 2010)

Mal eine kurze Frage:
Kann man die Sprache in G3 auch ohne Neuinstallation dauerhaft ändern?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Low (4. Juli 2010)

Gothic 3 Ordner ---> Ini ---> ge3.ini
Dort steht halt z.B. englisch und das änderst auf german etc...

Hab es nicht getestet sollte aber funktionieren^^


----------



## boss3D (4. Juli 2010)

Also bei der Installation hier steht _German_ und das habe ich jetzt überall auf _English_ geändert. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass jetzt zwar die Schrift überall auf Englisch ist, aber die Leute reden nichts mehr, bzw. man hört nichts mehr.

Der Grund dafür ist offenbar die fehlende _Speech_English.pak_ allerdings finde ich die auch auf der DVD nicht und während der Installation kann man auch keine Sprache auswählen_ (das Game installiert sich wohl nur in Deutsch)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Blingo (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi an alle, da in den nächsten Tagen mein Notebook kommt, wollt ich mal fragen ob ich Gothic 3 (mit 1.74) auf Ultra ruckelfrei schaffe: Medion Erazer X6811 mit 6GB, i7-740qm und GTX 460m


----------



## Cleriker (9. Januar 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf... nö! Es wird immer etwas ruckeln zwischendurch, das liegt an der Engine. Die Einstellung "Ultra" gibts zwar net, aber ich denke ich weiss was du sagen willst. Ich weiss nicht wie das mit dem 740-qm so klappt. Der Standarttakt ist ja recht gering mit 1.73 Ghz, aber mit Turbomodus taktet er ja einen Kern auf bis zu 2.93 Ghz. Das könnte dann ganz gut funktionieren. Das Spiel ist ja sehr Prozessorlastig (kann nie genug Takt haben).

Dein Post ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage her, inzwischen wirst du es ja sicherlich schon getestet haben. Also... wie läufts auf dem neuen Notebook?


----------



## sfc (13. Februar 2011)

Hat das eigentlich mal wer auf ne SSD gepackt? Würd gerne wissen, wie es dann mit den berüchtigten Nachladerucklern ausschaut.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2011)

PCGH hat das gemacht, glaub ich. Sie haben mal geschrieben, dass das wohl die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, das Problem zu beheben. Ob das nur Theorie war, oder auch gemacht wurde... keine Ahnung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

zu den Nachladerucklern mit einer SSD hat PCGH hier etwas erwähnt. Diese sollen mit einer SSD der Geschichte angehören.

Ich frage mich beim Lesen dieses Artikels zugleich: Hat schon mal jemand mit der Ultra-Ini für G3 von PCGH flüssig gezockt? Ich hatte sie kurzzeitig drauf, bin aber mit meinen lächerlichen 4 Gigabyte DDR2-RAM an die Grenzen des Machbaren gestoßen  Ich befürchte, dass das Doppelte an Speicher für diese Ini ein Muss ist.

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Cleriker (14. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele damit. 1920x1080 4xSSAA und die Ultra.ini. Das sieht schon ganz gut aus, habe aber keine SSD und deshalb manchmal die Nachladeruckler.


----------



## OliverG73 (15. Februar 2011)

Will mir Gothic 3 auch wieder mal installieren... das Video mit der Ultra ini hat echt bock auf mehr gemacht!

Was brauch ich denn momentan alles, um Gothic 3 spielbar zu machen?

-Community Patch, Version?
-Questpatch 4.1 (empfehlenswert? nur Grafikänderungen möglich, also ohne die Synchronsprecher?)
-Texturpacks?

Was habt ihr so installiert?

Gruss


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Februar 2011)

Hi OliverG73,

Also, du solltest mindestens in Besitz von Gothic 3 und der neuesten Community Patch-Version sein. Mit dem Quest Pack habe ich ebenso wenige Erfahrungen gesammelt, wie mit der Texture Mod.

Die erstgenannten Sachen reichen vollkommen aus, um in den ungetrübten Spielgenuss zu kommen. Die Grafik sieht mit dem aktuellsten Patch schon sehr schmackhaft aus 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## OliverG73 (15. Februar 2011)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hi OliverG73,
> 
> Also, du solltest mindestens in Besitz von Gothic 3 und der neuesten Community Patch-Version sein. Mit dem Quest Pack habe ich ebenso wenige Erfahrungen gesammelt, wie mit der Texture Mod.
> 
> ...


 
hallo Wannseesprinter

besten Dank!

Also das Gothic 3 habe ich (verstaubt irgendwo im Regal), den Community Patch 1.74 werde ich herunterladen! Aufs Questpack werde ich verzichten, habe gehört, das die Synchronsprecher nicht grade die besten sind und bisschen die Atmosphäre zerstören.

Was gibts da in der Config, also in der ini noch anzupassen? Gibts da irgendo eine Liste? Will nicht unbedingt die ultra ini von PCGH übernehmen, da ich die Einstellungen gerne selber vornehme. 

Habe gehört, AA etc muss man "erzwingen"? (NVIDIA Inspector oder Nhancer?)

Bin schon gespannt... hab am Wochenende G3 mal spasshalber auf dem alten Computer gestartet (da ists immer noch installiert), die Grafik war wirklich übelst zum kotzen  (trotz höchsten Details etc, jedoch hat der alte Computer nur 8fps gebracht)
Mal sehen was sich getan hat!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Februar 2011)

OliverG73 schrieb:


> Was gibts da in der Config, also in der ini noch anzupassen?
> 
> Habe gehört, AA etc muss man "erzwingen"? (NVIDIA Inspector oder Nhancer?)


 
Es genügt vorerst, in den Optionen des Menüs alles auf Maximum/Ultra zu stellen, Sichtweite auf das Maximum und die durch den Community Patch hinzugekommenen Effekte einzuschalten. 

Darunter ist auch ein softwareseitiges und recht schön anzuschauendes Anti Aliasing, welches auf meiner Q6600-Kiste mit einer HD4850 und 4 GB Ram sehr geschmeidig läuft. Das Spiel nimmt sich, wenn ich mich nicht irre, um die 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher in Anspruch.

Wenn dir die Sichtweite, der Detailgrad der Texturen oder gar die HDR-Effekte nicht ausreichen, können problemlos bei der g3.ini sehr viele Parameter geändert werden. Ich kann dir allerdings keine Quelle nennen, wo diese einzelnen Parameter verständlich aufgeschlüsselt werden. Wenn ich mich noch dunkel erinner, hatte PCGH mal eine grobe Übersicht dieser - nagelt mich aber nicht fest.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## i3810jaz (15. Februar 2011)

Wegen dem HHD Problem... ich glaube die Wenigsten haben eine SSD. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit          Gothic 3 komplett in den Arbeitsspeicher rein zu landen um so die Nachladeruckler wie bei der SSD abzuschalten?


----------



## Cleriker (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn du info's dazu brauchst, würde ich mal PCGH_Raff anschreiben. Der hat damals glaube ich auch die Ini's getestet.


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele G3 in HD (1920x1080) von einer SSD und 8GB RAM (System in der Signatur) mit einer angepassten Ini. Leider habe ich immer noch Nachladeruckler (wenn auch sehr kurze) und die Grafikkarte langweilt sich, weil die CPU am Limit ist. Leider werden nur zwei Kerne wirklich beansprucht und einer davon dann zu fast 100%. Mein Arbeitsspeicher wird aber bis zu 6GB ausgelastet! Durchschnittliche FPS sind in etwa 25-35, je nach Weitsicht.
Aber es sieht wirklich sehr schön aus! 

EDIT:

Hier noch ein Video von der PCGH-Ini. Bei 3:13 kommt eine lange Nachladephase, die auf einer SSD schneller zu Ende geht, aber immer noch vorhanden ist. Wenn man allerdings einmal in diesem Gebiet war, kommt es nicht mehr zu diesen langen Nachladephasen.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwFaByAr9fI


----------



## OliverG73 (16. Februar 2011)

Bei mir genau das selbe! Habe einen 740qm @ 3.5 Ghz, GTX 460m @ 800 / 1600, SSD, 8GB Ram etc.
Benutze die Ultra ini von PCGH, damit ruckelts ab und zu auch ein bisschen... aber eigentlich spielbar! Hab über NVIDIA Inspector sogar noch 16x Texturfilterung + 4x Supersampling + 4xMultisampling (weiss jemand wie sich die einstellungen auf den Prozessor auswirken? Ist hier nur die GPU betroffen? Will den CPU nicht noch mehr belasten )erzwungen. Meine Grafikkarte ist durchschnittlich nur 70% ausgelastet, das Problem liegt wirklich beim Prozessor!

Leider unterstützt G3 seit Community Patch 1.6 kein Multicore mehr (wieso auch immer? Weiss jemand etwas dazu?) nichtmal Dualcore wird noch richtig unterstützt, eigetnlich liegt die ganze Last auf einem Kern! 

Hast du teilweise auch fps Einbrüche bis 10fps? Könnten auch die beschriebenen "Nachladeruckler" sein...

Für ein Rollenspiel meiner Meinung nach trotzdem gut spielbar!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen,



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Gothic 3 komplett in den Arbeitsspeicher rein zu landen um so die Nachladeruckler wie bei der SSD abzuschalten?


 
Jap. Peitscht mich bitte nicht aus, wenn ich irre, aber soweit ich mich noch daran erinnern kann, gibt es eine Zeile in der g3.ini, bei der ein Wert angegeben werden kann, ab wann auf die Festplatte ausgelagert werden soll. "Memory Mapping" oder so ähnlich?

Sonst gibt es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eine Möglichkeit, alle sämtlichen Daten auf den Arbeitsspeicher auszulagern, wenn denn genügend davon vorhanden sein sollte. Das Programm Ramdisk soll im Arbeitsplatz einen Teil des Arbeitsspeichers als Festplatte darstellen, die dann als solche genutzt werden kann; nur eben mit geringeren Zugriffszeiten.

@DaxTrose:

Der Ablauf des Videos ist sehr hackelig und unsauber. Möchte sagen, dass es an manchen Stellen doch mitunter leicht ruckelt. Ob das Problem mit 8 statt 4 GB gelöst wäre? Der Ersteller des Videos hat ja angegeben, dass die g3.ini von PCGH auf 4 GB optimiert worden sein soll.



OliverG73 schrieb:


> Leider unterstützt G3 seit Community Patch 1.6 kein Multicore mehr (wieso auch immer? Weiss jemand etwas dazu?) nichtmal Dualcore wird noch richtig unterstützt, eigetnlich liegt die ganze Last auf einem Kern!


 
Das ist wirklich so? Du liegst nicht falsch, aber im Changelog steht bei Version 1.60 folgendes:



> Threads, die beim Caching zum Einsatz kommen, wurden ausgeschaltet, da nicht wie erforderlich multithreadingfähig.


 
Ich vermute, dass du das meinst. Meine Q6600er CPU ist jedoch auf allen vier Kernen beim Spielen von Gothic 3 samt aktuellem Patch gleichmäßig bei der Arbeit. Nicht vollständig aber knapp 35, im schlimmsten Fall 45 % ausgelastet - ohne die monströse Ini.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## OliverG73 (16. Februar 2011)

Also mit der Ultra ini von PCGH genehmigt sich mein G3 so ca 3GB Arbeitsspeicher (habe 8 GB) mal sehen was sich da noch optimieren lässt... hab ja noch Platz nach oben! Bin aber nach wie vor überzeugt, das vorallem der Prozessor der limitierende Faktor ist! Wieso dein Q6600 gleichmässig ausgelastet wird, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein rätsel? meiner läuft auf 1 von 8 Threads und hat daher eine ständige "Gesamtauslastung" von nur ca 10-13%. Sprich ein Thread auf 100% die restlichen liegen still. Lustigerweise springt der immer bisschen hin und her (Wechselt den Kern), aber von Zusammenarbeit seh ich leider nicht viel. Wenn ich das Spiel jedoch manuell nur einem Thread zuweise, sinken die FPS trotzdem ab 

Wollte die Multicore Untersütztung auch schon mit CPU Control erzwingen, funktioniert aber leider nicht!

Irgendetwas müssen sie total durcheinander gebracht haben. hab das Spiel auf meinem anderen, weitaus weniger Leistungsstarken Computer ausprobiert mit der Standartversion ohne die ganzen Patches, da funktioniert das zusammenspiel der Kerne problemlos... selbst bei sehr hoher Weitsicht ist bei dem alten Computer "nur" die Grafikkarte der Limitierende Faktor. (und hab da nur einen C2D auf 2.25 Ghz)

Glaube auch nicht, das es an der Ultra ini liegt... hab die Standart ini ebenfalls ausprobiert und selbes Resultat, die CPU wird richtig gefickt :/

Kennst du eine Seite, wo die ini erklärt wird? Welche Einstellungen was bewirken?

Gruss


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Februar 2011)

@OliverG73:

Schau mal bitte hier nach. Ich kann die Seite leider von hier aus nicht öffnen, bruchteilhaft ist aber bei Google zu erkennen, dass etwas über den Multicore Support dort steht. Eventuell muss diese Unterstützung tatsächlich in der g3.ini durch eine 1 statt einer 0 oder true durch false ersetzt werden?! Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht richtig helfen kann.

Zur vollständigen Aufschlüsselung der g3.ini kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. PCGH hatte kurz mal etwas angeschnitten: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...und-weiche-Kanten/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## OliverG73 (16. Februar 2011)

Besten Dank für den Link! Hat gute Tipps... werde einige davon mal ausprobieren! Leider klappt das mit der Multicore Unterstützung leider nicht mehr: 



> 10.) Falls ihr einen Multicore-PC habt, dann auch unbedingt das hier mal auf die folgenden Werte ändern:
> 
> Threads.ImageCount=1
> Threads.MaterialCount=1
> ...


 
Also war früher definitiv möglich... beim jetzigen CP 1.74 leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Februar 2011)

Die genannten Threads, welche seit der Version 1.60 deaktiviert worden sein sollen, sagen mir leider nichts. Eventuell sind das die, wie im Changelog zur 1.60er angekündigten, Deaktivierungen bezüglich des Caching?!

Ich könnte jetzt zu jeder Zeile etwas hineininterpretieren, das wäre aber sicherlich nicht aussagekräftig. Bin leider nicht so bewandert mit den einzelnen Posten der g3.ini; wüsste gerne selbst, was sich dahinter verbirgt.

Nebenbei erwähnt bin ich über die weichen Schatten im Spiel mit meiner HD4850 seit einer gewissen Version überglücklich. Wenn man zu den Anfängen dieses Threads geht, wird man erkennen, was ich meine


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mal irgendwo im Gothic-Forum gelesen, dass die Threads deaktiviert wurden, weil sie für die Abstürze verantwortlich waren. Seit dem läuft Gothic 3 stabiler!

Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin (Wochenende), kann ich ja gerne mal meine Ini hier posten. Unter Windows7 64Bit werden bei mir etwa 6GB RAM in Anspruch genommen!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. Februar 2011)

Moin DaxTrose,

das war mir völlig unbekannt, dass Threads der Stabilität zuliebe deaktiviert worden sein sollen. Ich kann deiner Signatur alles entnehmen, nur nicht der verbauten Menge an Arbeitsspeicher  Wie viel hast du insgesamt verbaut? 6 Gigabyte sind ja mal 'ne Hausnummer, wenn sich die Gothic 3 genehmigen sollte.

Wirf mal bitte deine optimierte g3.ini hier rein. Ich werde sie mal beanspruchen, sobald ich mir in spätestens 4 Wochen 8 GB genehmigt habe und die jetzigen 4 GB heraus schmeiße. Wozu das Ganze? Nun, ich steige immer mehr in die Welt von Videobearbeitung im AVCHD-Format ein. Das Videobearbeitungsprogramm genehmigt sich dann schon mal gerne die noch zur Verfügung stehenden 3,1 GB - den Rest, den Windows 7 nicht angetastet hat. Beim Rendern des fertigen Materials saugt das ungemein. Nur so am Rande erwähnt.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## OliverG73 (18. Februar 2011)

Es läuft vielleicht etwas stabiler (wobei ich nie Abstürze oder Ähnliches hatte in früheren Versionen), aber klar auf Kosten der Performence! Und ich find den Tribut eigentlich klar zu hoch, den man für das "mehr an Stabilität" bezahlen muss 

Hab gestern den ganzen Abend G3 mit der ultra ini von PCGH gespielt und muss sagen es spielt sich ganz ok! Wichtig ist bei dieser version einfach eine sehr starke CPU..., viel Arbeitsspeicher und wenn möglich eine SSD ^^ Grafikkarte ist eher nebensächlich, wenn sie zumindest einer neueren Generation angehört.

finds trotzdem sehr schade, das die Threads deaktiviert wurden... mit Version 1.52 läuft das Spiel so verdammt geil  und mit Version 1.74: niederige Frameraten (nicht mal 35 mit einem i7 920 @ 4 Ghz "lol" gemäss Test von PCGH), dauernde ruckler etc etc.

leider kommt ein Umstieg auf 1.52 nicht mehr in Frage, der Guru lässt grüssen ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo OliverG73,

du hast mich auf etwas gebracht: Eventuell wurden unter anderem die Threads zur Berechnung seitens der CPU deaktiviert, weil es damals den berühmtberüchtigten Guru hervorgerufen hat?! Es sollen laut Changelog ja enorm viele Änderungen an der Speicherstruktur vom Ram geändert worden seien. Wer weiß, wer weiß...

Wenn du schon andeutest, dass für die Ultra-Ini der PCGH die Hauptrolle eigentlich der Prozessor spielt, frage ich mich, ob mein im Standardtakt laufender Q6600 nicht dafür etwas schwach gebaut ist.

Keine Frage, mit der starken und sehr beherzten Patch-Aktion der Community erlebte Gothic 3 eine Wiedergeburt, die Engine wird effektiver genutzt, die Grafikkarte kann mal mehr ihre Muskeln spielen lassen. Schade eigentlich, dass G3 so verwurmt auf den Markt kam. Schwamm drüber 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## ich558 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich wundere mich gerade etwas da ich selbst auch G3 mit der PCGH Ultra ini spiele und vorallem die Sichtweite extrem erhöht habe und obwohl ich nur einen E6700 auf 3,6GHZ und 4GB Ram habe läuft das Spiel in 1050 super gut auch wenn beide Komponenten voll ausgereizt werden.
Btw: Das Questpaket ist der Hammer- da wurde soviel Humor und Liebe reingesteckt das man es fast als Addon auf den Markt bringen könnte


----------



## OliverG73 (18. Februar 2011)

naja dein "nur" E6700 auf 3.6 Ghz bringt halt genau in diesem Bereich seine Leistung! Daher läuft das Spiel auch einigermassen "gut"! Viele neue Quadcores haben jedoch meist kaum 3Ghz, bei 1 Kern Auslastung und da läufts dann definitiv viel schlechter! Habe einen i7 740qm @ 3.5 Ghz und ja.. es ist spielbar, ganz annehmbar! Aber finds halt weniger geil, wenn der eine Kern voll ausgelastet ist und daher die ganze CPU aufheizt! Die Grafikkarte (nur 460m gtx) schläft so mit 50-60% Auslastung vor sich hin. Und das trotz 16x AF, Super und Multisampling auf höchster Stufe! (erzwungen, also keine Einstellung im Spiel)


Bei Standarttakt (2.8 Ghz) fast unspielbar... wie es bei einem Desktop genau aussieht kann ich nicht sagen! Würd aber sagen 3Ghz sind auch das minimum mit der Ultra ini!


----------



## Vorax (18. Februar 2011)

also ich würde nur mal gerne meinen sänf bezüglich der ssd dazugeben

habs versucht mit der ssd und sämtlichen patches + mods + ini's und ich kann nur sagen, gebracht hats nicht viel...
hab dann im vergleich beides getestet hdd und ssd und den einizigen wahren vorteil den ich erkennen kann ist die gesamt-ladezeit!

nachladeruckler sind trotzdem vorhanden!

ps. zum system: i5-750 auf 3,4
                       gtx 470 765/1530/1715
                       4 GB RAM


----------



## OliverG73 (18. Februar 2011)

Vorax schrieb:


> also ich würde nur mal gerne meinen sänf bezüglich der ssd dazugeben
> 
> habs versucht mit der ssd und sämtlichen patches + mods + ini's und ich kann nur sagen, gebracht hats nicht viel...
> hab dann im vergleich beides getestet hdd und ssd und den einizigen wahren vorteil den ich erkennen kann ist die gesamt-ladezeit!
> ...



konnte ich auch beobachten! hab mal die Auslastung aufgezeichnet und da wird ersichtlich, das eignetlich sehr wenig daten geladen werden, sobald das Spiel mal läuft. Das sollte eine normale 7200er locker packen!

Bin der Meinung das es keine Nachladeruckler sind, sondern "Berechnungsruckler", da die CPU überfordert ist. 

1.) HDD kann man ausschliessen... habs ebenfalls auf ner SSD installiert und zusätzlich die Zugriffe aufgezeichnet.
2.) Grafik kann man auch ausschliessen.

Bleibt für mich nur noch die CPU übrig! :/ Wer also G3 mit der Ultra ini flüssig spielen will, braucht wohl mind. 3.5 Ghz


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hab 4Ghz und habe sie trotzdem noch zwischendurch!


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Februar 2011)

Habe 8 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher! Hatte ich irgendwie in der Signatur vergessen! 
Hier mein Ini Dateiordner!


----------



## blaidd (19. Februar 2011)

Gothic 3 ruckelt auch noch mit 12Gb schnellem Arbeitsspeicher, wenn man die Werte in der ini hoch genug setzt...


Sind aber nur Sekundenbruchteile und ist auszuhalten. Im Gegensatz zum "Kampfsystem"


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen,



Vorax schrieb:


> also ich würde nur mal gerne meinen sänf bezüglich der ssd dazugeben[...]hab dann im vergleich beides getestet hdd und ssd und den einizigen wahren vorteil den ich erkennen kann ist die gesamt-ladezeit!


 
...dass diese Nachladezeiten dadurch minimiert wurden, ist schon viel wert. Man bedenke, wie viel Zeit seines Lebens man damit verbringt, indem man nur auf den Ladebalken des G3-Ladebilschirms starrt.

@DaxTrose: Danke für deine .ini. Werde sie mal, wenn ich denn endlich 8 GB auf dem Mainboard Platz nehmen lassen habe, in Anspruch nehmen. Vorher ist das alles eine Tat der Verzweiflung. Ohne deine g3.ini ausprobiert zu haben, würde ich jetzt schon sagen, dass es ein Daumenkino werden wird.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## ich558 (21. Februar 2011)

Sagt mal ich selbst habe nur 4GB Ram und in G3 ein Auslastung von 3,8GB was ja eigentlich heißt, dass keine 4 benötigt werden. Nutzt da ein Ram Upgrade überhaupt was? 
BTW: Es wurde mal erwähnt man könnte G3 über den Ram und nicht über die HDD auf die Daten zugreifen lassen. Gibt es dafür einen Link?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo ich558,



ich558 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ich selbst habe nur 4GB Ram und in G3 ein Auslastung von 3,8GB was ja eigentlich heißt, dass keine 4 benötigt werden.?


 
Wenn du effektiv 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher verbaut haben solltest, Gothic 3 sich etwa 3,8 GByte davon sichert, heißt das, dass dem Betriebssystem und im Hintergrund laufenden Diensten maximal 200 Megabyte vom Arbeitsspeicher übrig blieben. Ergo wird als Auslagerungsdatei auf der Festplatte der restliche Ansturm von Daten abgespeichert. Die besagte Auslagerungsdate ist der Krachmacher schlechthin. Immerhin lässt sie die Festplatte gut schwitzen.

Besagtes Programm zur Auslagerung auf den Ram gibt es. Es nennt sich Ramdisk, jedoch habe ich damit keinerlei Erfahrungen gesammelt. Es sollen aber höchstens nur 4 GByte als virtuelle Ram-Festplatte anzulegen sein. Es würde also in ein freudiges Experiment ausarten 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2011)

Habe jetzt mal das besage Ramdisk ausprobiert. Leider kam ich oder das Spiel so gar nicht damit zurecht. Zwar waren die Ladezeiten schneller als gewöhnlich in Spielverlauf kam es aber oft zu extremen Rucklern wie noch nie. 
Auch wenn ohne Ramdisk die Ladezeiten etwas länger sind läuft das Spiel selbst angenehm flüssig und nur darauf kommts an


----------



## ich558 (24. Februar 2012)

Da ich zZ wieder im Gothic 3 Fieber bin vorallem mit meinem neuen System muss ich hier wiedermal posten  Da G3 sehr gern viel RAM sieht dachte ich mir ich werfe dem Spiel mal meine 8GB vor  Hab in der .ini die Werte für Sicht- und Detaildistanz extrem erhöht und noch ein paar ander Parameter verändert. Raus gekommen ist eine super weite Sichtdistanz, welche nochmals mehr Atmosphäre vermittelt. Das ganze läuft erstaunlich flüssig mit 35-100FPS. Von den 8 GB Ram werden 6,5GB ausgelastet 
Hier noch ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2012)

Siegt wirklich sehr gut aus. Spielst du mit dem CM2.3 und der PCGH .ini? Oder einfach eine selbst angepasste?


----------



## ich558 (25. Februar 2012)

Ist eine selbst angepasste. Eigentlich wurden nur ein paar Werte vervier- oder verfünffacht. Mehr führt zu Spielfehlern oder zum Absturz.


----------



## ich558 (17. Juli 2012)

So jetzt hab ich endlich auch eine SSD und aus Langeweile dachte ich Gothic 3 wär doch mal wieder was. Erfreulicherweise stellte ich fest mittlerweile gibt es schon den Community Pacht 1.75 und dem genialen Contend Mod 2.5 sowie einen Orkmod. Mit dem ganzen Zeug ist G3 eigentlich nicht mehr mit der ursprünglichen Version zu vergleichen und sollte nochmal von den Zeitschriften getestet werde 
Ich freu mich jetzt auf ein weiteres mal durchspielen. Mit der SSD und den neuen Patches läuft das Game auch 1A ohne einen Ruckler. Mit nochmal extrem getweakter Ini ist die Sichtweite einfach wahnsinn


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2012)

Hi, was hast du alles an der ini verändert?

Ich wollte ja erst die PCGH-Ultra.ini nehmen, aber laut Changelog vom 1.75 führt eine ältere ini zu Problemen...


----------



## ich558 (18. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jetzt vorstellen wie eine getweakte ini zu Problemen führen kann da eigentlich nur Werte erhöht werden. Bei mir war nämlich die PCGH Ultra ini die Grundlage zusätzlich habe ich noch die Werte DistanceHigh.fFarClippingPlane_High=30000
VegetationViewRange.fViewDistance_VeryHigh=30000.0
ObjectDetails.fScreenObjectDistanceCulling_VeryHigh=0.002
ObjectDetails.fProcessingRangeFadeOutRange_VeryHigh=300.0
ObjectDetails.fRangedBaseLoDOffset_VeryHigh=15000.0
für den Spielbetrieb geändert. Das alles nochmals erhöhen und ich habe noch ca 15FPS bei Stellen wie Screenshots oben zeigen


----------



## Dexter74 (2. August 2012)

gibt es einen funktionierenden Workaround gegen die Ruckler, ist ja genau so schlimm wie damals als ich es zu Release gekauft habe

Gibt es einen Art respawn? Wollte vorhin mal die ohnehin feindlichen Orcs killen gehen und der Gegend waren die meisten Wölfe, Blutfliegen etc. wieder da.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (2. August 2012)

Sagt mal kommt gothic 3 im Community gepatchtem Zustand an gothic 2 ran?


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> gibt es einen funktionierenden Workaround gegen die Ruckler, ist ja genau so schlimm wie damals als ich es zu Release gekauft habe
> 
> Gibt es einen Art respawn? Wollte vorhin mal die ohnehin feindlichen Orcs killen gehen und der Gegend waren die meisten Wölfe, Blutfliegen etc. wieder da.


Also mit Patch 1.7514 hab ich so gut wie gar kein ruckeln mehr. Es läuft sogar sehr flüssig.


----------



## Dexter74 (3. August 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also mit Patch 1.7514 hab ich so gut wie gar kein ruckeln mehr. Es läuft sogar sehr flüssig.


 
mit dem Spiele ich ja, es ruckelt wie Sau und die Kämpfe erinnern mich auch eher an die Releaseversion, neben diversen anderen Problemen


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2012)

Da stimmt dann aber irgendetwas nicht. Bei mir kämpfen die Orks sogar richtig gut. Die kommen sich sogar zu hilfe und wie schon gesagt... kein ruckeln.

Kannst du mal deine Komponenten posten? Vielleicht hast du auch im Treiber noch irgendwo 8xSSAA und was weiss ich was angeschaltet, was das Spiel bremst...


----------



## Dexter74 (3. August 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Da stimmt dann aber irgendetwas nicht. Bei mir kämpfen die Orks sogar richtig gut. Die kommen sich sogar zu hilfe und wie schon gesagt... kein ruckeln.


 
habe ich schon in anderem Thread geschrieben, ich spiele ohne AKI. Wenn ich die einschalte treffe ich gar nichts bzw. er zuckt nur rum, beim Kampf meinte ich gegen Viecher (Wölfe, Wildschweine etc.) wer damals die Releaseversion gespielt hat weiß was ich meine, das hatte ich bei den anderen CP nicht.  



> Kannst du mal deine Komponenten  posten? Vielleicht hast du auch im Treiber noch irgendwo 8xSSAA und was  weiss ich was angeschaltet, was das Spiel bremst...



i5-2500, HD7850 und 12GB RAM, im CCC ist aber eingestellt das die Einstellungen der Anwendung/des Spiels genutzt werden sollen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2012)

Das raff ich wirklich nicht. Bei mir läuft es wirklich super und ohne jegliche Probleme, oder unstimmigkeiten.


----------



## Dexter74 (11. August 2012)

gibt es in der Stadt Ishtar was Wichtiges was man nur auf friedlichen Weg bekommt?  Um das normal rein zukommen braucht man ja 75Ruf und dafür müsste ich ja alle Wassermagier und Nomaden killen und kann ich Varant befreien, bin da soweit durch.


----------



## Homerclon (11. August 2012)

steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Sagt mal kommt gothic 3 im Community gepatchtem Zustand an gothic 2 ran?


 Nein.
Außer in Sachen Grafik ist und bleibt Gothic 3 der schwächste Teil der Trilogie.


Dexter74 schrieb:


> gibt es in der Stadt Ishtar was Wichtiges was man nur auf friedlichen Weg bekommt?  Um das normal rein zukommen braucht man ja 75Ruf und dafür müsste ich ja alle Wassermagier und Nomaden killen und kann ich Varant befreien, bin da soweit durch.


 Was wichtiges nicht, nein.
Du kannst das Spiel auf jeden Fall durchspielen ohne in Ishtar gewesen zu sein. (Zumindest bei zwei von drei Wegen, beim dritten bin ich mir nicht sicher, hab ich noch nicht gespielt.)


----------



## Cleriker (11. August 2012)

Gothic 3 ist nur dann der schwächste Teil, wenn man Gothic 1 vorher gespielt hat! Hat man das wie in meinem Fall nicht, so ist Gothic 3 besser. Das konnte ich jedenfalls für mich so feststellen.
Habe mit Gothic 3 angefangen und im nachhinein mehrmals Gothic 1 versucht, um diesen Hype nachvollziehen zu können. Ich habe es nie bis zum Ende geschafft!
Die Steuerung ist das Letzte, die Grafik ein Graus und die Handlung zwar spannend, aber nicht so sehr als dass man die ersten beiden Punkte freiwillig in kauf nehmen möchte, wenn man anderes gewohnt ist.


----------



## Homerclon (12. August 2012)

Was willst du bei der Grafik von einem Spiel erwarten das 2001 auf den Markt kam, etwa 5 1/2 Jahr vor Teil 3?
Wenn du die Grafik bewertest, musst du das Alter bedenken, und im Jahre 2001 war die Grafik keinesfalls ein Graus.
Doom (Teil 1) hat aus heutiger Sicht auch eine beleidigende Grafik, damals war sie Revolutionär und jeder hat darüber gestaunt.

Die Steuerung ist Gewöhnungsbedürftig, stimmt.
Die haben viele bemängelt, ich kam mit zurecht, ich hab bei Gothic2 auch mit der G1-Steuerung gespielt. (Bis auf die 1-2 Unterschiede die man nicht zurückstellen konnte.)


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2012)

Und würdest du jetzt noch freiwillig doom 1 spielen?


----------



## Homerclon (12. August 2012)

Nein, aber ich hätte es vermutlich auch damals nicht gespielt.


----------



## Dexter74 (12. August 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Gothic 3 ist nur dann der schwächste Teil, wenn man Gothic 1 vorher gespielt hat! Hat man das wie in meinem Fall nicht, so ist Gothic 3 besser. Das konnte ich jedenfalls für mich so feststellen.
> Habe mit Gothic 3 angefangen und im nachhinein mehrmals Gothic 1 versucht, um diesen Hype nachvollziehen zu können. Ich habe es nie bis zum Ende geschafft!
> Die Steuerung ist das Letzte, die Grafik ein Graus und die Handlung zwar spannend, aber nicht so sehr als dass man die ersten beiden Punkte freiwillig in kauf nehmen möchte, wenn man anderes gewohnt ist.


 
ehrlich gesagt, habe ich G1 und G2 mehrmals durch gespielt und würde ich auch nochmal tun, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich G3 ein zweites mal durchspiele ist aber gleich 0. 



> Was wichtiges nicht, nein.  Du kannst das Spiel auf jeden Fall durchspielen ohne in Ishtar gewesen  zu sein. (Zumindest bei zwei von drei Wegen, beim dritten bin ich mir  nicht sicher, hab ich noch nicht gespielt.)


Wenn ich die Wüste befreien will muss ich ja nach Ishtar    Will mich aber nicht gegen die Wassermagier und Nomaden stellen, komme damit friedlich gar nicht rein da ich erst beim 29 Ruf bin.


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

Ja. das geht nicht, glaub ich. Genauso musst du, um in Faring mit Kan labern zu können, dich auf Seiten der Orks stellen, oder?


----------



## Dexter74 (12. August 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ja. das geht nicht, glaub ich. Genauso musst du, um in Faring mit Kan labern zu können, dich auf Seiten der Orks stellen, oder?


 
nach Faring kommt man aber noch rein nur eben zum Boss nicht, Ishtar ist aber ohne die ganzen Killquest komplett tabu


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

Ja. Stimmt. Alerdings bin ich schonmal da rein gerannt und da stand ich nach 200 Schritten vor Zuben, der mit seinem Säbel meinen Kopf abgesäbelt hat


----------



## Dexter74 (12. August 2012)

es gibt ja noch einen Wüstenort wo man ohne Killquests nicht auf die 75 Ruf kommt, der gesperrte Bereich ist aber komplett Sinnfrei, da der "Boss" davor sitzt


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

Welchen?


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2012)

Welchen meinst du?


----------



## Dexter74 (12. August 2012)

den Ort mit der Mine, der Boss vom Ort sitz am Eingang des Ortes und der Kerl vor der Mine lässt einem nur durch wenn man einen Ruf von 75 hat, außer paar Namenlose Sklaven und Kisten ist hinter ihm aber nichts


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

Doch, du kannst schürfen, das war Ben Erai, oder?


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2012)

Du meinst BenErai?!


----------



## Dexter74 (12. August 2012)

Wieviel Orte gibt es denn auf den die Beschreibung passt?

Habe jetzt aber ein ganz anderes Problem, mir fehlt ein Feuerkelch.


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

Welche hast du schon?


----------



## Dexter74 (12. August 2012)

wenn ich wüsste welcher fehlt hätte ich kein Problem.  

theoretisch müsste ich alle haben
Kap Dun
Montera
FM Rakus
Trelis
Geldern
Venagard
Silden
Nemora
von durchgeknallten Paladin Kurt
Mora Sul Händler
Mora Sul Paladin Cruz
Milten


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

Und praktisch? Ich würde nochmal mit Milten reden und nochmal in Mora Sul gucken, da hab ich schon was vergessen


----------



## Dexter74 (12. August 2012)

praktisch sieht man ja nicht welche man schon hat.

Milten hat mir ja eben den 11. gegeben und den Händler in Mora Sul kann ich nicht anreden bzw. den Minecrawler (Cruz) habe ich gelotet.


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

Kann cih dir nicht helfen. Sorry


----------



## Dexter74 (12. August 2012)

dann klapper ich alle nochmal ab, vielleicht habe ich ja eine Gesprächsoption übersehen


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2012)

Das wird wohl der einzige Weg sein...


----------



## Homerclon (13. August 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wüste befreien will muss ich ja nach Ishtar    Will mich aber nicht gegen die Wassermagier und Nomaden stellen, komme damit friedlich gar nicht rein da ich erst beim 29 Ruf bin.


 Um die Wüste zu befreien, musst du aber keine 75 Ruf bei den Assassinen haben. 
Hau einfach die Wachen am Eingang um, dann beginnt die Revolte.
AFAIR kannst du manche Quests die zu Ishtar gehört, auch erledigen ohne dort hinein zu gehen, die finden nämlich außerhalb statt.

Die 75 Ruf brauchst du nur, wenn du mit den Assassinen zusammenarbeiten willst.
Naja, und du bekommst nur dort die Ausbildung für Meister im Zweihändigen Kampf.


----------



## coroc (13. August 2012)

Den Meister gibt's doch auch noch woanders, oder? Ich glaub in faring


----------



## Dexter74 (13. August 2012)

Kampf mit 2 Waffen kann man vorher schon bei einem lernen und wenn ich mir die Questliste anschaue kann man höchstens eine vor Ishtar machen, der Rest ist Arena, Sklaven versorgen und Folgequests nachdem man mit Zuben gesprochen hat


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2012)

Hier mal etwas mehr Info...
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/foru...an-bei-Gothic-3-kampf-mit-zwei-klingen-lernen


----------



## Dexter74 (13. August 2012)

der 12. Feuerkelch hat sich übrigens angefunden

Allerdings habe ich das nächste Problem, ich soll Nordmar von den Orks befreien und finde keine Orks mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2012)

Wo war der Kelch, bzw. welcher hat denn nun gefehlt?

Ähnliche Frage bei den Orks, welche hast du schon?

Unter den Brcken?
An den Pässen zu Nordmar?
Die in der Mine?
Die bei den Gräbern?


----------



## Dexter74 (14. August 2012)

Habe einem FM auf seine Forschungen abgesprochen, danach hatte ich den Feuerkelch.

Mine ist befreit 
das große Lager in der Nähe vom Pass ist weg 
die kleine Gruppe mit dem Trommler (Jägerquest)
das Lager kurz vorm Turm von Xardas
Brücke ist auch sauber
die Truppe beim Steinkreis mit dem Dämon und geopferten Nordmar 
Truppe gegenüber des Grabes wo ein Nordmar davor steht
und 
natürlich die Truppe in dem einen Grab

laut Lösung müsste ich allen für die Quest relevanten Lager haben, auf die kann man isch aber nicht verlassen und Nordmar ist so verwinkelt und unübersichtlich das wenn es nicht grad buggt bestimmt irgendwo in einen Seitenarm paar Orks stehen


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2012)

Die in der Nähe von Xardas turm sind auch sehr breit gefächert. Da gab es einen äußeren und einen inneren Bereich... Sonst wüsste ich auch nicht, wo noch welche sind.

edit
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wird der Quest erst abgeschlossen, wenn  man Kerth, dem Anführer des Feuerclans, die Nachricht überbringt. Vorher  steht sie noch offen im Questlog, auch wenn bereits alle Nordmar-Orks  ausgelöscht wurden.

edit2
Ich weiss nicht ob sich mit dem neuen Patch was geändert hat, aber vielleicht musst du echt alle Orks in Nordmar killen.
Hier mal eine Karte die dir bei der Suche/Überprüfung helfen könnte.


----------



## Dexter74 (15. August 2012)

bei Xardas Turm ist ein großes Lager und übersehen kann man eigentlich generell keine, da unweigerlich irgendwann das ganze Lager angerannt kommt.

Bin bei der Suche in der Nähe vom Hammerclan vom Berg gefallen und stand dann witzigerweise mit vollen Leben in der Nähe von einem Orklager und das waren die Orks die mir gefehlt haben.


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2012)

Okay, cool. Hat dir die Karte trotzdem helfen können?

In der Nähe müsste auch Ugluz stehen...


----------



## Dexter74 (15. August 2012)

das orklager war ja das letzte was anlag, danach gab es nur noch Befreie die Wüste und Myrtana

Karte kannte ich ja schon, bin ja bei Vibald in der Nähe runtergefallen und da ist gar kein Orklager eingezeichnet. Die Gruppe gehörte aber irgendwie zur Mine weil es einen Eingang gibt, allerdings keinen direkten Weg zum Hauptweg (habe jedenfalls keine gesehen), hatte aber beim Schlachten durch die Orkmassen (Mine/Erzschmelze - Tal -Tunnel) den in der Karte angegebene Questteilerfolg bekommen.
*
*


----------



## coroc (15. August 2012)

Ich glaube, da waren Orks geflohen, oder?


----------



## Dexter74 (15. August 2012)

die fliehen doch immer wenn man einen bestimmten Prozentsatz gekillt hat


----------



## coroc (15. August 2012)

und die musst du suchen. Glaub ich.


----------



## Dexter74 (15. August 2012)

ne, die "despawnen" nach paar Meter und lassen ihre Waffen zurück. Das war ein ganz normales Orklager mit Anführer, Schamanen, Wachen etc.


----------



## maxmueller92 (14. September 2012)

Wie levelt ihr eigentlich in höheren Stufen? Bin jetzt ~65, spiele mit AB und brauch knappe 30-50k xp. Und als Kämpfer bin ich gut, aber ich würde trotzdem recht gerne - vorallem in Sachen Magie - weiterskillen. Die meisten Quests sind schon erfüllt, und Städte befreien bringt ja n Witz von xp...


----------



## coroc (14. September 2012)

Tja...Das ist son problem...Man muss sich für eine Siete entscheiden, also Kämpfer oder Magier


----------



## Cleriker (14. September 2012)

Ich weiss noch... Das erste mal bin ich mit Xardas verschwunden, da hatte ich Level 27!!!
Kann ich mir jetzt nicht mehr vorstellen.
Einfach schnell mal die Story durch und weg.
Das war noch mit 1.12


----------



## maxmueller92 (15. September 2012)

Naja, bin Kämpfer und Magier; sprich ich zauber ne Zeitblase und nen Dämon her, und wenns zu viele Gegner sind ein wenig Eisexplosion...Aber andauernd 50 Zombies oder was weiss ich her zu cheaten langweilt auf Dauer.


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2012)

Warum willst du dich denn eigentlich so hoch leveln? Kommst du nicht auch so weiter? Ich mein... wenn du 50 Zombies cheatest und besiegst, dann machst du doch auch locker alles andere im Spiel nieder.


----------



## maxmueller92 (17. September 2012)

Klar, ich könnte eine Stadt nach der anderen "Befreien" aber wozu? Ich möchte halt möglichst lange in einer Welt spielen, in der nicht nur ich lebe, sondern auch andere Menschen. Und Rebellen nerven nur, die sterben ja schon wenn sie meinen Bogen sehen.


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2012)

Was hat möglichst lange leben mit aufleveln zu tun? Man kann doch auch mit Level 35 ewig da rum laufen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (22. September 2012)

Klar, aber ich möchte halt auch mal was neues. Ewig mit nen Orkschlächter rumrennen macht eben nicht so viel Spaß, wie alle Waffen bis hin zu Innos Zorn gehabt zu haben. Genauso mit der Magie...Ich finde, das ewig in der Welt rumrennen schon mit leveln verbunden ist.


----------



## ich558 (22. September 2012)

Ich hab halt die ganzen Städte erst zum Schluss befreit sprich wenn möglich jeden Quest der Städte und Rebellenlager gemacht und dann befreit so konnte man die ganzen EPs abstuaben. Außerdem de ganze Insel von Viechern gesäubert. Am Ende war ich so bei ~ LV 80. Dann kann man zum Ende hin auch noch gemütlich die Wälder durchstreifen und die Landschaft genießen ohne von Monstern genervt zu werden


----------



## maxmueller92 (21. November 2012)

Ich genieße die Landschaft mit der dreifachen Sichtweite auch mit Monstern


----------



## Cleriker (21. November 2012)

Hast du die .ini selbst bearbeitet?


----------



## coroc (21. November 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## maxmueller92 (21. November 2012)

Ja die ini hab ich selbst bearbeitet, man muss halt mal in ne Stadt gehen und ausprobieren, bis zu welchen werten das Spiel flüssig läuft.


----------



## Cleriker (22. November 2012)

Mit was spielst du genau? Also...
CP 1.75, QP 4.2, CM 2.4, Orkmod 2.1 usw... ???

Das ist eigentlich alles, was ich installiert hab. Wie sieht's bei dir aus?

Edit
Ach und kannst du mal dein System posten? Ich bin meistens mit der app online und da sehe ich die Signatur nicht.


----------



## maxmueller92 (22. November 2012)

Ich spiel mit cm2.4, cp 1.75 und qp 4.2. Hab nen i5 2500k @4.8 ghz, 8gb ram und ne radeon hd 5770 mit ein bisschen übertaktet. Allerdings gehts in Städten nur mit 2 facher Sichtweite, aber in der Landschaft sind schon 3x drin. Musst beim bearbeiten halt schauen, dass du auch die Werte veränderst die für die Sichtweite von NPC's zuständig sind.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, verfolgt von euch noch jemand den CSP Adventskalender? Was haltet ihr bisher von den vorgestellten Sachen. Ich finde die Änderungen richtig cool. So wie es aussieht wird es deutlich lebhafter in Myrtana.


----------



## coroc (23. Dezember 2012)

Ähhm. Nein.

Taugt der was?

ICh hab momentan 2-3 andere Spiele, z.B. Black Mesa.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2012)

Willst du mich veralbern? Grade von dir hab ich das erwartet. Hast du denn die letzten zwei Jahre dort mitgelesen?
Hier mal der Link zur Seite.


----------



## coroc (23. Dezember 2012)

Letzten 2 Jahre? Nein, letztes Jahr bin ich drüber gestolpert, aber habe es aber dieses Jahr Jahr vergessen


----------



## maxmueller92 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich war auch mal kurz drauf, dachte aber da machen sie nichts mehr. Gibts schon nen Release?


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2012)

Du meinst ein Datum zur veröffentlichung??? Nö, was auch sonst. Denen gehen nicht nur nicht die Ideen aus, die sind im laufe der Zeit auch noch besser geworden und überarbeiten inzwischen die Sachen, die schon fertig waren nochmal, mit Erfolg!


----------



## maxmueller92 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja schon klar, ich bin auch ziemlich angetan von vielen Ideen...Aber was bringt es mir, wenn das Game erst 2015 erscheint? Bis dahin gibt es womöglich (Spielinhaltstechnisch) bessere Spiele als G3+CP1.74+CSP, und keine Sau interessiert sich mehr dafür.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich schon! Für mich ist das das beste Computerspiel überhaupt. Wegen diesem Spiel hab ich meine Konsole in den Keller verbannt damals!

Wieso schreibst du eigentlich immer CP1.74? Hast du den 1.75 denn noch nicht probiert? Da gabs gravierende Änderungen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den 1.75 mal probiert, bei mir warens aber eher "verschlimmbesserungen" was die Performance anging, daher spiel ich mit 1.74..Naja wenn das CSP raus ist, hol ich G3 vielleicht mal wieder aus der Versenkung. Ich habs so excessiv gezockt, dass es mir grad ziemlich zum Hals raushängt  Aber ohne Zweifel ein sehr gutes Spiel.


----------

